# MRP Announces Sram Direct Mount Chain Rings (Spiderless) w/ Chainline off-set!



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

YES! No more waiting forever and dealing with Homebrewed components crappy customer service! MRP announced the other day via Facebook they are releasing direct mount Sram chain rings with a chainline offset so they work well with chain guides in 1x applications.

Here is the quote "STILL HOT FROM MACHINES! Our chainguide-friendly 28, 30, and 32t direct-mount chainrings for SRAM cranks are ready for final finish work! Available mid-April! 28t pictured."

they also said bigger rings (34,36, etc) will be available by summer.

cant wait to order a 32T and maybe a 30T for mountain climbs...


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Looking forward to trying these. Waiting to get one as soon as they are available. Already have my Micro guide on its way from MRP.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks for this info. i've been wanting to go spiderless but didn't want to have to deal with homebrewed again.


----------



## tkj (Jan 6, 2012)

I want one now. I still like the looks of the HBC one better, but 3-4 months is too long to wait!


----------



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

tkj said:


> I want one now. I still like the looks of the HBC one better, but 3-4 months is too long to wait!


the chain line off-set is also a big deal.. I have a HBC ring and the ring is way to far over.


----------



## tkj (Jan 6, 2012)

What do you mean by "way too far over?" What is the chainline for the HBC spiderless ring on a Sram crank? MRP says they are making the offset better for chainguides. What is the offset and final chainline?


----------



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

on the HBC ring, it is flush against the crank making it even farther over than a third ring on a triple setup. the MRP is offset to make it lineup like a middle ring on a triple, which makes the chain run much straighter.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

So that facebook not from MRP is a couple weeks old. Anybody see an available date?


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

bluestatevirgin said:


> So that facebook not from MRP is a couple weeks old. Anybody see an available date?


"MRP : ‎Art, we'll post it up here as soon as we're comfortable taking orders. Should be early April, the ship-date target is immediately following the Sea Otter Classic - so, Monday April 23."


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

'size said:


> "MRP : ‎Art, we'll post it up here as soon as we're comfortable taking orders. Should be early April, the ship-date target is immediately following the Sea Otter Classic - so, Monday April 23."


Thanks. I remember seeing this, but now early April is on its way out, so I was hoping for a more recent update. As we all know "target dates" are, well, "target dates".

I'm impatient because I want to order ahead of availability because demand often outstrips supply on these first run items.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

According to my LBS, MRP's Micro (28-32T) is already available. I just had them order me one. I'll be getting this in anticipation of their spiderless rings.

I've been running an HBC set-up 1x10 (without a guide) for some time now without too much issue. Because of the lack of inboard offsetting, I do find that the chain will drop down the cassette while backpedaling most times. Not too bad though. And i love the machining on the HBC rings. Great stuff! I'm just hoping that the MRP set-up will just make things all nice and tidy and allow the use of a proper guide.


----------



## thracian (Nov 2, 2010)

All they say is chainguide friendly. I don't see anything about them being offset to maintain chainline? I'm assuming the rings are going to be dished toward the middle ring? What am I not seeing here?

Thanks


----------



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote from the MRP FaceBook page - "Exactly Jim! Our ring is offset inboard, giving you the same chain-line as a chainring mounted in the middle position of a triple crank."


----------



## thracian (Nov 2, 2010)

Ahhh great news! And I was just sitting there in bike room "the situation room" wondering how the hell my Bontrager Carbon Spiderless crank was going to run a good chainline with my HBC 30T 

I asked if they'll have anodized gold...I'll post back later when they respond!


----------



## thracian (Nov 2, 2010)

From Technical Service Rep:

The direct mount rings are made for a 51mm chain line, so it is the optimum for chain guides. There will be a 28, 30 and 32 to start. No color options only a gun metal grey anno.


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

Subbed for updates! Any pricing?


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Just picked up my MRP Micro G2 SL chainguide today. Nice! Waiting on those MRP rings!


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

Do you know if it will be availaable for Hollowgram cranksets in a 36T ?


----------



## 29or6to4 (Jun 26, 2007)

Just saw all of these in person yesterday at MRP. Did a factory walk through...-and Wow. What a operation they have going on there. Big props to the old saying Made in the USA. With pride!!


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

in the trees said:


> Just picked up my MRP Micro G2 SL chainguide today. Nice! Waiting on those MRP rings!


So this micro G2 SL is rated 28t-32t? How much was it? How did you order it?

Brenda


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

Any updates on availability? You would think that MRP's website would at least have a teaser but other than MTBR I can't seem to come with any info on the new rings


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

I emailed MRP and got this response within 30 minutes!!!! (impressive)



I have happy news.....they should be available in early May 2012. It will be posted as soon as they are released.

Have a fabulous day!

Billie Uriguen
Customer Service

580 N Westgate Dr
Grand Junction, CO 81505

970-241-3518
970-241-3529 fax


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

Can you order direct from them or will we have to wait longer to actually order?


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

motochick said:


> So this micro G2 SL is rated 28t-32t? How much was it? How did you order it?
> 
> Brenda


I had my LBS order one directly from MRP.

And I also sent an email recently to MRP and was told May availability for the spiderless chainrings as well.


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

subspd said:


> Can you order direct from them or will we have to wait longer to actually order?


Yes you can but you may be able to get a better price 3rd party like LBS and such


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Bling Ring and Micro Guide pics from Sea Otter -

Mountain Biking Photos - Pinkbike.com

MRP Bling Ring and Micro G2 SL Guide - Sea Otter Classic Pit Bits - Day 3 - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB

MRP Bling Ring and Micro G2 SL Guide - Sea Otter Classic Pit Bits - Day 3 - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

in the trees said:


> Bling Ring and Micro Guide pics from Sea Otter -
> 
> Mountain Biking Photos - Pinkbike.com
> 
> ...


Now I really have a chubby


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

Need one of these for sure with a Pauls chain keeper this will be a great 1x10 setup


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Didn't I see in the pinkbike article that the rings hadn't gone into production yet? Pinkbike could be wrong on the facts, but if not that likely puts the arrival date back later than we should expect.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

bluestatevirgin said:


> Didn't I see in the pinkbike article that the rings hadn't gone into production yet? Pinkbike could be wrong on the facts, but if not that likely puts the arrival date back later than we should expect.


Read that as well. I'm hoping they are released soon. And again I was told May by MRP. Fingers-crossed!


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 17, 2008)

These will be great for people not willing to wait on HBC


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)

2002maniac said:


> These will be great for people not willing to wait on HBC


As far as I'm concerned HBC took my money and ran. Ordered a spider less chain ring from them back in jan. and got nothing, tracking status has stayed same for past 3 weeks "marked for shipping" . No response from HBC when I said i had enough and made numerous request for refund.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

So our first batch didn't quite meet our exacting standards - so we're offering them as "blems" at a sick price. Basically, they are a little out of round - it varies by ring sizes but none of them are "out" by more than .45mm (explained more fully on the product page). They were also supposed to be bead-blasted, but instead came back just anodized.

These probably aren't the best for single-speeds, but for 1x9/10 they should be fine - we can't even feel it in the ones we've mounted so far.

The MSRP on these was planned to be $69.95, and we're offering these at $45.










Cheers


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

NoahColorado said:


> These probably aren't the best for single-speeds, but for 1x9/10 they should be fine - we can't even feel it in the ones we've mounted so far.


curious how it would differ between SS and geared if the chain is never leaving the ring in either instance, you still have a constant on the ring.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

'size said:


> curious how it would differ between SS and geared if the chain is never leaving the ring in either instance, you still have a constant on the ring.


Because on a single-speed there is nothing to take up slack (like a rear derailleur) - I know that drastically out-of-round rings (and flexy rings) make your chain tight-slack-tight-slack on a SS. :thumbsup:

I could be wrong though, I think I've seen people running Rotor rings on singelspeeds. But, their rings are oval, whereas ours are slightly eccentric.

We're probably being overly-sensitive to the roundness issue - but we pride ourselves on producing high-quality parts, and these rings ain't cheap, so we expect them to be perfect (at full price).

I checked every single one of the rings yesterday (~100) by mounting them to a crank and taking measurements.


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

Will these work with bb30 sram cranks? Specifically on SRAM S1400 PF30 w/ Hollow Arms?


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

NoahColorado said:


> We're probably being overly-sensitive to the roundness issue...


i think so but that's what any company should do to ensure customer satisfaction. i don't ride SS but i really doubt that less than .5mm off is going to really effect chain tension to the point it's detrimental to the rider or bike...


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Ordered!!! I'll be the guinea pig. Plus, I can't just have a Micro guide sitting here without a proper ring.


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

NoahColorado said:


> So our first batch didn't quite meet our exacting standards - so we're offering them as "blems" at a sick price. Basically, they are a little out of round - it varies by ring sizes but none of them are "out" by more than .45mm (explained more fully on the product page). They were also supposed to be bead-blasted, but instead came back just anodized.
> 
> These probably aren't the best for single-speeds, but for 1x9/10 they should be fine - we can't even feel it in the ones we've mounted so far.
> 
> ...


Will anything be offered to work with the Hollowgram Cranks ? :thumbsup:


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

subspd said:


> Will these work with bb30 sram cranks? Specifically on SRAM S1400 PF30 w/ Hollow Arms?


I *think* so - the one bike we have here with BB30 cranks (Salsa Spearfish) is outta the office today, but I think that one is running a 28t ring. I'll look into it and post here as soon as I find out!


----------



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

MRP just released some. They are slight blems, but only $45 - just ordered a 32T

Mountain Racing Products home of MRP, White Brothers, Kreitler, Tamer, and Power Grips | Shop

ooops I did not see the post by MRP... ordered my 32T today!


----------



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

subspd said:


> Will these work with bb30 sram cranks? Specifically on SRAM S1400 PF30 w/ Hollow Arms?


Yes


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

NoahColorado said:


> I *think* so - the one bike we have here with BB30 cranks (Salsa Spearfish) is outta the office today, but I think that one is running a 28t ring. I'll look into it and post here as soon as I find out!


Cool thats the exact bike I am looking to put it on...


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Tempting. But what ring size to order? That's a tough one. Can't afford all three.


----------



## Walter95 (May 12, 2011)

Ordered a 32t. Gonna sell my brand new HBC 32t.


----------



## Reporter (Mar 12, 2007)

Just ordered a 30T Bling (and waiting for a 29T from HBC too)!


----------



## gautama108 (Oct 6, 2010)

Will it works with SRAM AKA crankset ?


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

gautama108 said:


> Will it works with SRAM AKA crankset ?


Yes, the 1.1G and 2.1AM have removable spiders.


----------



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

the big selling point to me on these (besides not having to deal with HBC's crappy service and wait times) is the fact that it is off-set to make the chainline better. a flat CR against the cranks makes it really hard to make the guide not rub on a 1X set-up. Thanks for making these MRP!


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I should have the new micro guide today, I just wish I could use some cool Sram cranks with the new bling ring. The only thing they make in a 165mm that works is WAY too expensive for what I am doing. I am going Middleburn, not spiderless after hearing all the complaints about HBC. Pics when I get it.


----------



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow! ordered my Bling ring yesterday after 6pm and it shipped today! no 3 to 5 month wait with no communication! Thanks MRP!


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Got my shipment email a little while ago as well. Can't wait to get this set-up.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Crap! Running two of the newer XTR 2x10 cranks, single ring, 30T, with garage built chainguide setups that work very well, but would LOVE to have something like this that could work out of the box.

Since their chain-line is further inboard, closer to that of the SRAM 2x10 stuff rather than the 104/64 BCD stuff, wonder if one of these will work...

Anyone have any idea? Have PM'ed Noah asking same - we'll see what he tells me. In the meantime, have ordered one up to play with anyhow! 

Even getting a good deal on the two XTR cranks, I'm not really wanting to now shell out more to get other new cranks! Had I known these were coming, would have waited on ordering new cranks!

Rube Goldberg's finest.


----------



## DuckmanEG (Jun 8, 2008)

Dont know why people are complaining about the HBC and Micro.

I am running a 32t HBC ring and the Micro and i have no problems. Running a 1x10 setup. No rub, no back pedaling issues. The only thing is time. MRP will sell alot of these rings due to people wanting things now.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

DuckmanEG said:


> Dont know why people are complaining about the HBC and Micro.
> 
> I am running a 32t HBC ring and the Micro and i have no problems. Running a 1x10 setup. No rub, no back pedaling issues. The only thing is time. MRP will sell alot of these rings due to people wanting things now.
> 
> ...


Not so much the rub folks are *****ing about, IMO, but the bring availability and wait/lead time in the first place from HBC.

I've been waiting on a bash for the XTR crank for I think near three months now...thus the hack job on the big ring to turn it into a bash ring anyhow.


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

DuckmanEG said:


> Dont know why people are complaining about the HBC and Micro.
> 
> I am running a 32t HBC ring and the Micro and i have no problems. Running a 1x10 setup. No rub, no back pedaling issues. The only thing is time. MRP will sell alot of these rings due to people wanting things now.


For those of us without ISCG tabs and are stuck with BB mounted 1X guides, there isn't any adjustment for chainline. I bought the HBC, waited 2 months to get it only to find that it won't work with my chainguide. It would have been nice to know before I ordered it.

The MRP has a proper chainline and it shipped the day after I ordered it. MRP for the win!


----------



## DuckmanEG (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry you would be correct. I forget about the little things. I was able to add and remove the washers until I had it where i wanted. Like I said though wasn't hating on MRP, just trying to lessen the HBC bashing because I got my product and more then pleased with it. I will more then likely order from both still.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

I've had great luck with HBC with the five orders that I have placed over the past few years. Good communication and delivered in the time frame mentioned on their website. The offer rings and cogs that definitely fill the need. I like their products and will continue to use them. 

However, I think that the MRP will just be a little better because of the offset chain line for my current application. And I am excited to try the complete "system" with the guide.


----------



## DuckmanEG (Jun 8, 2008)

Mrp needs purple and I will be happy. Lol.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

DuckmanEG said:


>


Glad to see you up and running already!! Hopefully see you around Palos! :thumbsup:


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Um.....wow!!! Ordered from MRP late last week (Thurs) and just received it via the USPS (CO to NH). That was fast! And looks great. Hopefully I will get a chance to install it tomorrow.


----------



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

Got mine today also! Great customer service!


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

Crazy! Mine showed up yesterday too! I took some pics, weighed it and started to install it but I ran out of time.

Weight for a 28T was 53g. (HBC 28T was 51g) Weight for the 2x10 spider and 38/24T chainrings was 195g.

The HBC chainline was off by about 3mm outboard. Not a lot, but when your chainguide only has 0.5mm of adjustment, it's too much.

MRP packaging vs HBC packaging 



























I love ordering something and getting it in a couple of days instead of a couple of months. I love when I get an email saying my part has shipped and my part actually ships, and doesn't take 2 weeks to get to my door. (especially since it's only shipping from San Diego to San Jose, CA) I love having a proper chainline. I don't care what color my chainring is. 

All that being said, both companies make excellent chainrings, but there's only one that I'll buy from again, and that's MRP.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

This will be a great option once they get over the flaws from the first batch. A large reason for buying from HBC was how precisely round they are. Very important in a SS drivetrain. Glad to see we are getting another option, though.


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the pics! Man do I want one of these...


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

would someone who has these in hand be able to give me the diameter measurement for the 28 and 30T?


----------



## CS101 (Nov 21, 2011)

Wanting a SRAM 104 BCD removable spider -
If anyone wants to part with theirs etc.
$$$


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

'size said:


> would someone who has these in hand be able to give me the diameter measurement for the 28 and 30T?


Mine is now mounted, but a 30T is about 5" in diameter.


----------



## Dewmerz (Jan 1, 2010)

killjoyken said:


> Crazy! Mine showed up yesterday too! I took some pics, weighed it and started to install it but I ran out of time.


I am expecting more pictures tonight. Can't wait to see it on the bike. Makes me wish I had a SRAM crank to run mine this way.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

Installed mine today on a SS setup.. it works OK, not enough out of round to effect it too much.. Will work perfect when I re-install the 1x9 setup


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

'size said:


> would someone who has these in hand be able to give me the diameter measurement for the 28 and 30T?


I got 4.67" on a 28T.



Dewmerz said:


> I am expecting more pictures tonight. Can't wait to see it on the bike. Makes me wish I had a SRAM crank to run mine this way.


Ask and ye shall receive...


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

in the trees said:


> Mine is now mounted, but a 30T is about 5" in diameter.





killjoyken said:


> I got 4.67" on a 28T.


thanks gents.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

So not noticeably out of round?


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

which chain keeper do you have there?



killjoyken said:


> ]


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

Dan GSR said:


> which chain keeper do you have there?


E13 XCX. It came stock on my friend's Stumpy and he gave it to me. I had to machine it to go lower than a 32t, but it seems to be working.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

killjoyken said:


> E13 XCX. It came stock on my friend's Stumpy and he gave it to me. I had to machine it to go lower than a 32t, but it seems to be working.


that is the exact reason i was wanting measurements - i wanted to make sure i could mod my bb mounted xcx to drop low enough for the 28t. thanks again.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

i just ordered a 28t, and some new truvativ aka cranks to fit them on.
excited !!


----------



## ds33gt (Nov 14, 2010)

Just ordered my 32T today with a Lopes guide, gotta find a set of blue XO cranks!!


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

my 28 and 30t rings and x.9 cranks both showed up today - time to mod my xcx guide and get things installed.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

well things are not going well for my install. the ring is off center of my chain guide by a few mm. got a couple of options here:

i'm either going to have to try to find some sort of spacer to move the ring away from the cranks a bit and hope the pressure of the bolts against the ring but not the crank is enough to hold without any issues. not to mention if there is enough surface contact between the ring and crank to keep things from eventually wearing. or...
bend the chainguide a bit to get it centered over the ring. both of which i hoping to avoid with these rings.



















this is with an x9 crank and gxp bb setup. i won't even go into the truvativ crank/bb mess. now i remember why i moved away from their cranks and bb's years ago.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

add some washers to space the guide out a bit
put them between the white guide and black BB mount


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

Dan GSR said:


> add some washers to space the guide out a bit
> put them between the white guide and black BB mount


the plastic guide and metal bracket are both slotted im a few places to allow the guide to move up and down and keep everything from rotating at the bolt. i could mod it to space it out but i'm not sure how well it would hold or for how long.


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

Dan GSR said:


> add some washers to space the guide out a bit
> put them between the white guide and black BB mount


Unfortunately you can't do that with the XCX since the guide is captured to the mount. The only adjustment is at the BB.



'size said:


> i'm either going to have to try to find some sort of spacer to move the ring away from the cranks a bit and hope the pressure of the bolts against the ring but not the crank is enough to hold without any issues. not to mention if there is enough surface contact between the ring and crank to keep things from eventually wearing. or...
> bend the chainguide a bit to get it centered over the ring. both of which i hoping to avoid with these rings.


I've got an easy fix for you since I ran into the same problem. Don't give up on the SRAM cranks just yet. I've actually found them to be just as good as Shimano and I now run them on all 3 of my bikes.

The crank spindle is only captured on the non drive side BB cup. Therefore you can adjust the guide by placing a single 2.5mm spacer between the frame and guide. This will bring the drive side BB cup very close to the ring, but shouldn't actually touch it. This is how mine is setup.

So you should have: frame -> 2.5mm spacer -> guide -> chain ring

Then spin the cranks and make sure it's not rubbing. If it is, then you may need to run a thinner spacer. I know Shimano makes a 1.8mm and I know other companies make 0.5mm spacers that you could stack.


----------



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

to me it looks like your chain guide is bent in toward the frame at the top.. it is not a straight line from bb to top of CG..


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

killjoyken said:


> I've got an easy fix for you since I ran into the same problem. Don't give up on the SRAM cranks just yet. I've actually found them to be just as good as Shimano and I now run them on all 3 of my bikes.
> 
> The crank spindle is only captured on the non drive side BB cup. Therefore you can adjust the guide by placing a single 2.5mm spacer between the frame and guide. This will bring the drive side BB cup very close to the ring, but shouldn't actually touch it. This is how mine is setup.
> 
> ...


that's a great solution but i still wonder about a few things:

how many spacers do you have on the NDS? my initial issue with the the crank/bb was that even with a 2.5mm spacer on both sides (as instructed by SRAM for a 68mm shell) it still left the spacing too narrow and moved the DS too far out - the chain line was a disaster. since like you said, the NDS captures the stepped axle and prevents the DS of the crank from moving any further inboard. i spaced the NDS cup out further to allow the axle and DS crank arm/ring to move further inward to fix the chainline.

i'm wondering now if i add additional spacers between the DS shell and guide plate if the axle will push further into the bb cup without causing any issues with binding or the DS bearing. it seems the spindle only wants to go so far into the cup then it takes a bit of force to get it past that point. either way i'll give it a shot as it seems it's the only real solution that doesn't involve modding parts or buying a different guide with chainline adjustment.


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

I've got a 73mm bb so I'm not running a spacer on the NDS. How many spacers are you running on the NDS of yours? 

As far as the DS bearing, I've got a spare X9 crank and BB here and the DS cup slides all the way up the spindle til it hits the crank arm with no force.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Looks like there is some issue with your setup. I would first make sure everything is tight, make sure you've actually tightened down the NDS crankarm until it has bottomed. It's too bad there is zero adjustment with that guide, our 1x guides have 3mm of adjustment - it'd be an easy solution with one of those. You could face your NDS BB shell face - that would bring your chainline outboard - it's a bit drastic I know.

Good luck!


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

NoahColorado said:


> Looks like there is some issue with your setup. I would first make sure everything is tight, make sure you've actually tightened down the NDS crankarm until it has bottomed. It's too bad there is zero adjustment with that guide, our 1x guides have 3mm of adjustment - it'd be an easy solution with one of those. You could face your NDS BB shell face - that would bring your chainline outboard - it's a bit drastic I know.
> 
> Good luck!


my chainline was already too far outboard. i needed to shift everything towards the NDS. i ended up putting a second 2.5mm spacer on the NDS and adding a 1.5mm spacer to the DS to push the DS cup closer to the DS crank arm - this worked and centered the guide over the ring.

FWIW - the bike is a 2009 trance x with a 68mm shell.

thanks for the help killjoyken...


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

'size said:


> i ended up putting a second 2.5mm spacer on the NDS and adding a 1.5mm spacer to the DS to push the DS cup closer to the DS crank arm - this worked and centered the guide over the ring.


Sorry I got a little confused with what setup you had. 

Still, putting a DS spacer anywhere but behind the guide (between the guide and BB shell) shouldn't change ANY spacing. If you put the spacer between the guide and BB cup, and that changed any kind of spacing, you're gonna run into problems. The spindle is stepped and must bottom on the inside of the NDS BB cup's bearing, if it is the DS crank arm that this bottoming first (on the DS BB cup), that's gonna be a problem.

Secondly, you shouldn't exceed a total of 75.5mm of total width. Sounds like you have, 68mm shell + 2 x 2.5mm spacers + guide (2.5mm) + 1.5mm spacer = 77mm. I think that could be a problem. But perhaps the e13 XCX guide isn't 2.5mm thick?


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

NoahColorado said:


> Sorry I got a little confused with what setup you had.
> 
> Still, putting a DS spacer anywhere but behind the guide (between the guide and BB shell) shouldn't change ANY spacing. If you put the spacer between the guide and BB cup, and that changed any kind of spacing, you're gonna run into problems. The spindle is stepped and must bottom on the inside of the NDS BB cup's bearing, if it is the DS crank arm that this bottoming first (on the DS BB cup), that's gonna be a problem.
> 
> Secondly, you shouldn't exceed a total of 75.5mm of total width. Sounds like you have, 68mm shell + 2 x 2.5mm spacers + guide (2.5mm) + 1.5mm spacer = 77mm. I think that could be a problem. But perhaps the e13 XCX guide isn't 2.5mm thick?


shell > spacer > guide > BB.

putting the spacer there just moved the DS cup closer to the crank/ring allowing the guide to be centered over the ring.

the spindle is bottomed on the NDS bearing and the DS arm is not bottoming on anything - there is still clearance. the xcx guide plate is 1.5mm.

i had a similar issue with my previous 1x setup using an xt crank/bb and HBC ring where the chainring/chainline was off center of the cassette outboard. but with the shimano setup the issue was just the opposite - i had to space the bb inboard on both sides a bit. i've already unbolted the linkage and determined there was nothing out of alignment so i'm not sure what is causing the chainline to not center on the cassette using industry standard parts. wheelset is a dt/swiss 240s bolt on and sram pg1090 cassette.

one note - i did have to file down one of the chainring mounting bolts as the machining on the ring was not deep enough and the bolt head stuck up beyond the ring/crank interface. i did notice none of the machining was the same depth on any of the 3 bolt cut outs and the two rings i bought all have different machining depths. not a huge deal but i'm not sure about other spiderless cranks and bb setups and the amount of clearance they have between the bb and crank/ring.


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

'size said:


> my chainline was already too far outboard. i needed to shift everything towards the NDS. i ended up putting a second 2.5mm spacer on the NDS and adding a 1.5mm spacer to the DS to push the DS cup closer to the DS crank arm - this worked and centered the guide over the ring.
> 
> FWIW - the bike is a 2009 trance x with a 68mm shell.
> 
> thanks for the help killjoyken...


Glad it's working for you now, although I'm still confused as to why you ended up needing more spacers than I did. Especially since you added another spacer to the NDS which should have reduced your chainline to 47.5 from 50.



'size said:


> my initial issue with the the crank/bb was that even with a 2.5mm spacer on both sides (as instructed by SRAM for a 68mm shell) it still left the spacing too narrow and moved the DS too far out - the chain line was a disaster.


When you first set it up the way SRAM instructs you to with one spacer on each side, was the chainring lining up with the middle of the cassette? By adding that extra spacer on the NDS, your cranks arm won't be centered with the BB shell. 2.5mm probably isn't enough to notice though.

Thanks for chiming in Noah. I broke in the ring this weekend and if felt perfectly round to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

killjoyken said:


> Glad it's working for you now, although I'm still confused as to why you ended up needing more spacers than I did. Especially since you added another spacer to the NDS which should have reduced your chainline to 47.5 from 50.


this is exactly why i started questioning my frame. i don't like the idea of the hodge podge setup i have now but it was all i could do to get the chainring centered with the cassette. i'm pretty confident with my wrenching skills and have been at it a long time, but i may break down and hit up my local guru on this one.



killjoyken said:


> When you first set it up the way SRAM instructs you to with one spacer on each side, was the chainring lining up with the middle of the cassette?


no, that is the entire reason i've been trying to figure it out - i didn't run a plumb line to see where it lined up exactly but it was visually obviously off. the cross chaining to get to 1st and 2nd was horrible and the chain would drop from 1st gear just pedaling around the neighborhood.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Any word on when the next batch of properly round rings will be in?


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

AOK said:


> Any word on when the next batch of properly round rings will be in?


Nope. No idea at this point, sorry. :thumbsup:


----------



## block_xc (Jul 15, 2011)

This may be a dumb question but.. all the picture i have seen have had it mounted on bikes with an external bb.. do you think the 3mm offset is necessary on a bike with say a pf30 bb? or does that not make a difference?


----------



## sakucee (Mar 29, 2011)

don't have the Micro yet but... i got my climbing gear back! woo!


----------



## ds33gt (Nov 14, 2010)

Got my XO cranks, Lopes guide, and 32tspiderless ring in over the weekend!!! Looks pretty sweet, I could have saved a few bucks ordering online, but just ordered direct from MRP.

Still waiting on my wheelset from Stans(2 week backlog) and a few tough to find blue XO parts...

Can't wait to rip on this thing....may be a bit overkill for where I ride,but should do nicely up at Boyette and Alafia with the roots and drops.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

ds33gt said:


> Got my XO cranks, Lopes guide, and 32tspiderless ring in over the weekend!!!


That looks insanely good! nice work! Wish I had the blue X0s - I got the boring red.


----------



## ds33gt (Nov 14, 2010)

Its taken me a bit of time to peice it all together for a good price. I'm very impressed with the way it looks, can't wait to get the white Stans EX's on it. I went a little overboard on matching up all the colors, but it was worth it....


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

block_xc said:


> This may be a dumb question but.. all the picture i have seen have had it mounted on bikes with an external bb.. do you think the 3mm offset is necessary on a bike with say a pf30 bb? or does that not make a difference?


I don't think the BB type changes anything in regards to chain-line. A _chain_ running on a _chainring_ that has an outboard _chain-line_ is gonna be equally stressed in your easy gears no-matter what BB type you have. The offset reduces the chain's angle in the extreme, so you'll put less wear on the chain and likely have a quieter transmission. :thumbsup:


----------



## Walter95 (May 12, 2011)

Finally got mine 2 weeks after the shipping lady dropped the ball. Its out of round by 1mm. Maybe a touch more really.


----------



## ds33gt (Nov 14, 2010)

Not really one to complain, but it took about 12 days for my stuff to come in as well. My ring is def. off a mm or two but I'm not sure if I'll be able to tell running 1x10.

If your running SS it may be noticeable...


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

The 28 tooth ring would look cool to run on a 1x10 ( or 1 x whatever) setup.

Does MRP have any plans to somehow make a smaller rear cog? I wonder how small it is physically possible to go in the rear and still have the chain wrap and function properly. 

I like the micro-drive look.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

JonathanGennick said:


> The 28 tooth ring would look cool to run on a 1x10 ( or 1 x whatever) setup.
> 
> Does MRP have any plans to somehow make a smaller rear cog? I wonder how small it is physically possible to go in the rear and still have the chain wrap and function properly.
> 
> I like the micro-drive look.


canfield bros just released their micro drive hub w/9 & 10t cogs. hope and dt/swiss have shown protos of their setups as well, but no production yet.


----------



## Walter95 (May 12, 2011)

Came up with a solution to run guides on a 1x10 with pressed in bb and no iscg.


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

Very clean install.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

All the pix of these are on GXP BB cranks.

Do these fit XO/X9/AKA BB30 cranks too?

Nevermind-saw post 42-


----------



## Reporter (Mar 12, 2007)

*30t*

Here is my Bling 30t


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

waiting on a few more components


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Are they made correctly yet?


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

are you running single speed?


----------



## Lore (Aug 20, 2009)

Something tells me the new XX1 will show direct-mount chain rings...


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dan GSR said:


> are you running single speed?


Is there any other way?


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

*nice!*

Apparently because I have only lurked on MTBR, I have to reach 10 posts before I can link or add images. I will do so quickly to remedy that problem.

Dan GSR has a pick of his AKA cranks. This is a reply to that.

Glad to see this setup. I am taking my MRP Camber cranks off my Voodoo and have just bought the AKA. It looks so clean without the spider. Have you ridden your new setup yet? That is nice.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

i haven't given it a real ride because the bike isn't finished yet
next week


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

This 28 tooth spiderless ring will allow me to ride with a 12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-20-21 straight block cassette with more usable gears than with a 32tooth.

Im stoked.


----------



## Stonebreaker (Oct 11, 2009)

Are they gonna make a smaller guide for the 28t-32t rings only? Or is the lopes and mini it?


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

Stonebreaker said:


> Are they gonna make a smaller guide for the 28t-32t rings only? Or is the lopes and mini it?


micro g2 sl


----------



## Stonebreaker (Oct 11, 2009)

Figures, no BB mount. hopefully they'll have one soon


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Stonebreaker said:


> Figures, no BB mount. hopefully they'll have one soon


Grab an ISCG adapter, and go nuts. MRP and E.13 both make them. Sandwiches between the frame and BB cup, then the guide bolts to the adapter plate.

You're gonna' want to get it and the BB nice and snug though, as a hard enough hit on the taco bash may make the whole assembly rotate.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

scrublover said:


> Grab an ISCG adapter, and go nuts. MRP and E.13 both make them. Sandwiches between the frame and BB cup, then the guide bolts to the adapter plate.
> 
> You're gonna' want to get it and the BB nice and snug though, as a hard enough hit on the taco bash may make the whole assembly rotate.


That doesn't work. It'll push the guide too far outboard, only works on 68mm shells or old-school cartridge style BB's with longer spindles.


----------



## Stonebreaker (Oct 11, 2009)

NoahColorado said:


> That doesn't work. It'll push the guide too far outboard, only works on 68mm shells or old-school cartridge style BB's with longer spindles.


So is there a BB version in the works?


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

NoahColorado said:


> That doesn't work. It'll push the guide too far outboard, only works on 68mm shells or old-school cartridge style BB's with longer spindles.


I can confirm this with my experience with an e.13 srs guide and cranks on a Turner 5spot. The chainline sucks on an 73mm bb shell.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Anybody know where there is 28t in stock? Looked on the site that MRP was selling the out of round one's but seems they are sold out. Thanks for any help


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

*BB Micro*

Hello
Just got my aka and bling rings, thought they would come out with a bb mount micro. I emailed mrp and was told "no plans" for a bb mount micro.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

big JC said:


> Anybody know where there is 28t in stock? Looked on the site that MRP was selling the out of round one's but seems they are sold out. Thanks for any help


Anybody?


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

big JC said:


> Anybody?


edit - my bad


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Here you go

MRP BLING RING Direct Mount Chainring - Pro Bike Supply


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Nobody has any in-stock. We sold out of the first run yesterday and the second production is not complete.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

NoahColorado said:


> Nobody has any in-stock. We sold out of the first run yesterday and the second production is not complete.


Bogus! Thanks for the reply Noah, any chance you have an eta for the next batch? Thanks


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm just waiting to hear if qbp will have these ever


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

NoahColorado said:


> That doesn't work. It'll push the guide too far outboard, only works on 68mm shells or old-school cartridge style BB's with longer spindles.


Gotcha. Makes sense.

I've still got mine, and am debating trading off my XTR crank setup for something where I can run one of these rings, and actually use the guide.

The setup I'm using now works well, and has no issues, but this MRP setup looks soooooo nice.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Damn! Sold out?! Good for MRP. Shows that it was a desirable product offering. But I was going to order another one as a spare today. Next run, I guess.

Black ano next time, please.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

big JC said:


> Anybody?


Check your PMs


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

What chain width should be used with these chainrings? 
1/8" or 3/32" ?


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

NoahColorado said:


> Nobody has any in-stock. We sold out of the first run yesterday and the second production is not complete.


Uh oh... so Pro Bike Supply is selling product from the first production run? Did they sell me a non-round ring from the first production run, at full price and without notice of the defect?

I have a tracking number from them and the package is on its way. Delivery is set for this Friday.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

dfiler said:


> Uh oh... so Pro Bike Supply is selling product from the first production run? Did they sell me a non-round ring from the first production run, at full price and without notice of the defect?
> 
> I have a tracking number from them and the package is on its way. Delivery is set for this Friday.


Yes it is a blem, I would call them up right now if I were you. We will be contacting them as well. :madmax:

We only sold these direct to consumers and to shop employees so that we could control this sort of thing (ie no one would get one under the assumption it _wasn't_ a blem).


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

finally finished my bike and got to ride it this weekend
love it
looks great, works awesome


----------



## tboned (Jan 11, 2008)

Noah, when can we expect new ones to be available?


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

I visit the MRP site daily (ok, i admit, hourly) to see if bling rings are available. Hopefully they will be available soon. Otherwise I'll need to buy some temporary hardware for my new bike. It will be microdrive so if the 28T bling ring isn't available soon, that means buying a large (32T) front chainring and a large rear cog for my stealth poacher hub.

This is what they posted to facebook at 601pm Wednesday night:

"More Bling Rings on the way soon. Here they are in various sizes and stages of production....."


----------



## Walter95 (May 12, 2011)

Yea the purple is really crappy. Who at MRP thought that was a good idea??? Ano black please.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Must be some sort of weird color blind?


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Walter95 said:


> Yea the purple is really crappy. Who at MRP thought that was a good idea??? Ano black please.


Purple? I don't think MRP offers any purple products. Did I miss something?


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

color blindness. i did ask them for Black too. i am sure if enough of us do they will offer it next. by then i will have my HBC rings and won't care anymore (hopefully).


----------



## bhigdon101 (Apr 24, 2010)

'size said:


> micro g2 sl


anyone have the weight on these yet? cant seem to find it...


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah, the rings are gunmetal gray. I really doubt we'll ever do anything in purple again - we did a polycarbonate bash guard in purple several years ago........and we still have some, like a few hundred.


----------



## bhigdon101 (Apr 24, 2010)

are they any problems with an nomad with 73mm bb with an xo crank spiderless with mrp ring, and do i have to run the mrp sl micro if it is a 32 tooth or can i run what ever i want to on it... and looking for some weights on the micro ....


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

32T MRP Bling Ring on SRAM carbon (S2200?) 175mm cranks.

The color isn't accurate in these iphone photos due to the red walls of the room. In person, the MRP ring is bright gun metal gray.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

dfiler said:


> 32T MRP Bling Ring on SRAM carbon (S2200?) 175mm cranks.
> 
> The color isn't accurate in these iphone photos due to the red walls of the room. In person, the MRP ring is bright gun metal gray.


Nice looking set up!


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

Anyone hear an update on when these will be available?


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

ds33gt said:


> Not really one to complain, but it took about 12 days for my stuff to come in as well. My ring is def. off a mm or two but I'm not sure if I'll be able to tell running 1x10.
> 
> If your running SS it may be noticeable...


Mine delivered super quick 28t Bling ring and Micro Bash (I am in Utah one state over from MRP). But like you my ring is visually off about a mm to 2 mm, more than the .4 MRP stated. Nothing that should be concerning running 9 speed we will see as soon as I install it.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

mojojojoaf said:


> Mine delivered super quick 28t Bling ring and Micro Bash (I am in Utah one state over from MRP). But like you my ring is visually off about a mm to 2 mm, more than the .4 MRP stated. Nothing that should be concerning running 9 speed we will see as soon as I install it.


I measured every single ring and amount shouldn't differ compared to the same ring size. We're discovering that _at least some_ of the eccentricty is due to the spline interface on the crank itself - not the ring. So if the Bling Ring is "off", your previous, standard ring was too.


----------



## karatemonkey (Mar 9, 2007)

I f'ing love mine! Running a 1st gen 30t with a Micro G2 SL on a Transition Bandit 29. dropped over a pound off of the 2x setup and it's really noticeable. the cranks spin soo much easier. Took all 3 spacers to line the guide up with the ring but the chainline is spot on. The Bling ring is up there with a dropper post and carbon wheels as the best upgrades you can make to your mtb, IMO

BTW, the gunmetal grey ring matches a pewter Transition frame beautifully. Pics to come.


----------



## ds33gt (Nov 14, 2010)

Mine is great as well, I can see that it isn't perfect round as it spins on the stand, but can't tell a bit when on the bike and pedaling.

Good stuff, have about 200 miles on mine...


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

NoahColorado said:


> Nobody has any in-stock. We sold out of the first run yesterday and the second production is not complete.


Do you have a rough estimated time of arrival on the 2nd production?


----------



## uh yeah (Jun 14, 2012)

hell yeah been wanting to see what spider less feels like


----------



## ferros (Nov 8, 2010)

Does the bling ring fit perfectly into the crank arm interface? Mine seems to require some force.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

if you don't install it perfectly straight and parallel i noticed it requires some force, tight tolerances is a good thing


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

subspd said:


> Anyone hear an update on when these will be available?


I was told to expect them by August.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Going from HBC 30t ring to MRP Bling 30t ring the improved chainline was noticeable for me. With the HBC I used to get some rub on my Paul chainguide and general drivetrain/chain noise in the bigger rear cogs. It's noticeably smoother and quieter with the Bling Ring. It might not be as much an issue with a different chainguide (the Paul has close tolerances and is tricky to get adjusted right), but should still be better in the bigger cogs (and I use the big cogs a lot more often than the small ones).

If I go back to singlespeed I'll probably go back to the HBC ring since I can get a perfect chainline with freehub spacers and the HBC ring is more perfectly round.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Does that Paul guide work well? I've been thinking of getting one for my cross bike since its half the price of the e13 xcx cx guide.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

rcrfab said:


> This is our version. People are stoked and I have a small amount left before the next production run for $40 plus shipping.


So you come into a thread about MRP chainrings and try to promote your own, then on your website the only products you list are your toothbrush holder and wall sconce.. Why would I want to buy from you again?


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Where is everyone ordering it from? Linky please

I get link not available when I go to MRP website.

Edit: found it.


----------



## rcrfab (Jun 14, 2012)

*Spiderless for SRAM*

Point well taken, Mike. Never posted to any forum before today. We developed these rings in conjunction with Black Cat Bikes for the Austin NAHBS. We've sold a few since then. With all the complaints about shipping, response and the like from other manufacturers these have been leaving the shop a little quicker these days. We are primarily a metal fabrication and machine shop staffed by several riders. The website is only there as a means to get a hold of us.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Does that Paul guide work well? I've been thinking of getting one for my cross bike since its half the price of the e13 xcx cx guide.


It's okay, but the tolerances with the chain are tight, so you have to get it adjusted just right to prevent chain rub in the various gears. It's a bit of a pain to adjust, and it easily gets knocked out of position unless you tighten the bolts very tight -- this is fine on my steel frame, but on a carbon frame I'd be afraid to torque it down so tight.

I got it because it is small and light and looks better than the bigger guides like MRP and E13, but honestly I think those other guides probably function a little better. I've never dropped a chain, though, and once I got it adjusted right it has worked fine.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Soooo get the e13 then? 

I've got it on my MTB but it's $100 which is tough to swallow right now...


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

rcrfab said:


> Point well taken, Mike. Never posted to any forum before today. We developed these rings in conjunction with Black Cat Bikes for the Austin NAHBS. We've sold a few since then. With all the complaints about shipping, response and the like from other manufacturers these have been leaving the shop a little quicker these days. We are primarily a metal fabrication and machine shop staffed by several riders. The website is only there as a means to get a hold of us.


I appreciated the info and understand your desire to maintain good relations.

Perhaps you could start a new thread with pictures of your spiderless rings. My prediction is that spiderless is going to become popular now that one-by- setups are becoming popular with the advent of wide ratio 10-speed cassettes.

MRP is bringing their product to market at just the right time. Much thanks to them and the other companies making spiderless rings.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

NoahColorado said:


> I measured every single ring and amount shouldn't differ compared to the same ring size. We're discovering that _at least some_ of the eccentricty is due to the spline interface on the crank itself - not the ring. So if the Bling Ring is "off", your previous, standard ring was too.


Sorry NoahC, to be more clear; with the ring in my hands it appears to be more off than what was originally stated as I _visually_ inspect it. The build quality is on par with my experience of other MRP product which is solid. The Micro bash mounted in a blink and looks great. Just waiting on the crankset to come in.

As stated previous though I dont expect the offset round of the ring to affect the pedaling at all for a geared bike.

What I am prepping for though is the new 11speed 10-42 cassettes SRAM has been touting lately. With a 28 in front its shifting heaven for me.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> I was told to expect them by August.


Don't get your hopes up. But I was told today that it would most likely be sooner than that.


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

mojojojoaf said:


> Sorry NoahC, to be more clear; with the ring in my hands it appears to be more off than what was originally stated as I _visually_ inspect it. The build quality is on par with my experience of other MRP product which is solid. The Micro bash mounted in a blink and looks great. Just waiting on the crankset to come in.
> 
> As stated previous though I dont expect the offset round of the ring to affect the pedaling at all for a geared bike.
> 
> What I am prepping for though is the new 11speed 10-42 cassettes SRAM has been touting lately. With a 28 in front its shifting heaven for me.


This is my thought too. I am planning going 1x11 but not sure what the front should be. I couldn't find what SRAM is planning on using for the front ring online. Seems all the talk is based around the 11.


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 24, 2010)

in the trees said:


> Don't get your hopes up. But I was told today that it would most likely be sooner than that.


My LBS ordered a few sets from MRP. He was told to expect them by late June.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## $eboss the frenchy (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi, 

I would like to know the chain line of a Sram XO with MRP Bling.
But with a Sram Xo 3*10 gxp ;-)

Many thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## $eboss the frenchy (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi,

I would like to know the chain line of a Sram XO with MRP Bling.
But with a Sram Xo 3*10 gxp ;-)

Many thanks


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

51mm chainline.


----------



## $eboss the frenchy (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks

and with a Sram 2*10 gxp?


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

$eboss the frenchy said:


> Thanks
> 
> and with a Sram 2*10 gxp?


The arms are the same on 3x and 2x SRAM cranks (XO and X9), only the spider changes. So with the Bling Ring (which replaces the spider) the chainline is the same. The normal chainline with a ring mounted in the "big" ring position of a 2x10 spider is wider (further outboard) than the chainline of a ring mounted in the "middle" ring position of a 3x10 crank (also 51mm). So, going 1x10 on a 2x10 spider is not advisable.


----------



## $eboss the frenchy (Jun 23, 2004)

ok thanks! so it's with a bb30 model who are a chain line different?


51mm for a chainline it's bigger!


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

good question. i am curious on that one too.


----------



## bhigdon101 (Apr 24, 2010)

any updates on when the 32 bling rings are in stock?


----------



## $eboss the frenchy (Jun 23, 2004)

And where can I buy it? In France, no stock and no store sell it!


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

$eboss the frenchy said:


> And where can I buy it? In France, no stock and no store sell it!


Yes, everyone is sold out as far as I know. We will have more here the week of July 10 - hopefully. Race Co. is our French Distributor - perhaps contact Cycles Camellini? I have spoken with Julien Camellini and he will be using a Bling Ring in some upcoming World Cup races, so I think he will be ordering some for his shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 17, 2008)

These look fantastic. I'll picking one up soon.


----------



## $eboss the frenchy (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks Noah


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

*Bling!*

Here is a little taste of Bling to hold you over...


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like you'll be losing your chain frequently


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

i added a Paul's Keeper after the pics were taken. thanks though.


----------



## DuckmanEG (Jun 8, 2008)

HBC ring to the bling ring


Untitled by DuckmanEG, on Flickr


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Seems to be set to private.


----------



## leinad_02 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hopefully this isn't too off subject but... 

Questions: 
1) If I got a Type 2 short cage rear derailleur do you think I still need a chainguide?

2) Or do you guys think a regular Type 1 and a chainguide keep chain better? 

3) Which would be lighter type 2 with no chainguide or type 1 with chainguide?

I ride a 100 mm hardtail that weighs too much, and I like the rock gardens. I don't lose my chain hardly ever right now on my ancient 3x8 setup. 

I'm try to decide on my 1x10 setup and I personally don't like spiders much.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

so far ive only dropped my chain once on my set up
mrp bling ring, 1x10, x9 short cage (not type 2), ngear jump stop


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

leinad_02 said:


> Hopefully this isn't too off subject but...
> 
> Questions:
> 1) If I got a Type 2 short cage rear derailleur do you think I still need a chainguide?
> ...


SRAM Type 2 and Shimano Shadow+ do nothing for UPPER chain retention, really only LOWER. IMO, for a full-suspension you still need a basic upper guide like the MRP 1x (or to be fair, e.thirteen XCX or similar) with these derailleurs and a single-ring front transmission. Otherwise, there is nothing from keeping your chain from derailing off the top of the chainring as your suspension cycles. But, with a hardtail - maybe this isn't the case.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's my recently built 2011 GT Force to replace my broken DB Mission.

The MRP Guide and Bling ring installed no problem and perform flawlessly.


----------



## leinad_02 (Apr 16, 2011)

Type 2's add tension throughout the chain, whether upper or lower. The question is, is it enough to nullify the need for and chain retention device. 

Who has got a type 2/shadow plus installed? Have you tried running without a chain retention device yet?

You might not need it anymore, therefore you carrying excess weight.


----------



## DrCold (Apr 7, 2011)

leinad_02 said:


> Type 2's add tension throughout the chain, whether upper or lower. The question is, is it enough to nullify the need for and chain retention device.
> 
> Who has got a type 2/shadow plus installed? Have you tried running without a chain retention device yet?
> 
> You might not need it anymore, therefore you carrying excess weight.


I've got an X0 Type 2 and X0 DH cranks and I went for a while with out a guide. Didn't have a dropped chain, but I probably wasn't pushing as hard because subconsciously i knew the risk was there. I ended up picking up an XCX-ST and since getting it i've riden extra hard with out any issues. They are pretty light weight, so the extra piece of mind is worth it for me. Granted, i'm not running a bling ring, so I dont know if the tooth profile is much different between the X0 DH cranks stock ring or not.


----------



## leinad_02 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, this is the kind of anecdote I was looking for.

Yes they are lightweight, but they can be expensive. Personally I think a bling ring looks a lot better with out any chain retention device. I don't do do much downhill, it's mostly cross-country for me. I have a god awful heavy bike and i'm trying to save weight were i can. 

Anybody else got a type2/shadow plus on a 1x setup?


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

NoahColorado said:


> The arms are the same on 3x and 2x SRAM cranks (XO and X9), only the spider changes. So with the Bling Ring (which replaces the spider) the chainline is the same. The normal chainline with a ring mounted in the "big" ring position of a 2x10 spider is wider (further outboard) than the chainline of a ring mounted in the "middle" ring position of a 3x10 crank (also 51mm). So, going 1x10 on a 2x10 spider is not advisable.


Interesting stuff there Noah. Maybe you can explain what happened in my case.

My previous set up was a BB30 Truvativ AKA 3X9, but running it 1x on the middle ring with e.13 xcx st e type guide.

I just installed a BB30 SRAM 2210 crank (supposedly a "XO"- but is it really?) with Bling ring..... and the chainline is within 1mm of the AKA judging by the guide. The 2210's spindle is about 5mm wider than that of the AKA :skep: (but had a 5mm wider spacer too). Oddly the q factor was a skosh narrower on the 2210 than AKA too.

I did try and mount the AKA/Bling and found the chainline too inboard, by about 5mm?  Looked almost as if the Blings offset was outboard instead it would have worked though. I saw the pix of of GPX AKAs here with the Bling and wonder if their chainlines turned out to be 51mm?

So the 2210/Bling fit perfectly, it just just left me confused as to why my AKA didn't look to be workable... FWIW the 2210 had a 104 bcd spider too though was 2X10.

Thoughts?? Anyone?


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Noclutch said:


> Interesting stuff there Noah. Maybe you can explain what happened in my case.
> 
> My previous set up was a BB30 Truvativ AKA 3X9, but running it 1x on the middle ring with e.13 xcx st e type guide.
> 
> ...


I'm not totally clear on the issue.

Are you using the same frame for the 2210 and AKA? Both BB30? But the AKA has a longer spindle?


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

NoahColorado said:


> I'm not totally clear on the issue.
> 
> Are you using the same frame for the 2210 and AKA? Both BB30? But the AKA has a longer spindle?


Yes same frame (RDO) Both cranks are BB30, and the AKA has a _shorter_ spindle than the 2210. Mountd up, the 2210's chainline looks and measures out good/centered with only the big spacer and one twist on the NDS adjuster, though there are 2mm of spacers under the guide now ( I used only one when running the AKA 1x on middle ring)









So, I don't see how the AKA could keep the chainline with a 5mm shorter spindle. But since I'm gonna run the 2210, I guess the point is moot for me...
Question is I guess, do Sram/Truvativ BB30 cranksets come in more than two different spindle lengths?? Is an XO identical dimensionally to 2210 ? (except for spiders/rings)
The reason I ask in this thread is because,Noah, you do seem more quite knowledgeable on this subject. And thanks again for a great product! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

looks like they are back in stock


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

Dan GSR said:


> looks like they are back in stock


Yes it does, and I ordered a 34t. :thumbsup:


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Noclutch said:


> 5mm shorter spindle. But since I'm gonna run the 2210, I guess the point is moot for me...
> Question is I guess, do Sram/Truvativ BB30 cranksets come in more than two different spindle lengths?? Is an XO identical dimensionally to 2210 ? (except for spiders/rings)
> The reason I ask in this thread is because,Noah, you do seem more quite knowledgeable on this subject. And thanks again for a great product! :thumbsup:


Thanks man.

AFAIK, there are only two spindle lengths, one for 68/73mm shells and one for 83mm shells. I haven't seen/installed many BB30 SRAM cranks though - so I could be wrong.


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

@ NoahColorado, sorry if it's already been asked, does MRP have any plans for making Middleburn friendly rings?


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

Anyone having an issue with the Bling Ring being to close to the seat tube for a guide to work? I ordered the ring because the 1x setup with the stock S-2200 spider was too close to the seat tube for my E13 XCX guide. When I mounted the Bling Ring it was even closer to the seat tube messing up my guide even more. E13 says that the guide will work with a 50-53mm chainline and MRP claims a 51mm chainline so it should work. What in the H am I missing? I'm not very knowledgeable with Sram products as I prefer Shimano but I have the cranks so why not use them? I checked the Sram instructions and my spacers behind the drive side crank are correct.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I just put on a bling ring with x9 cranks and I'm using an e13 xcx st. With the spider and a 32t ring I had my e13 basically all the way inboard (closest to the seat tube). After installing the bling ring I brought out (farther from seat tube) the guide maybe a quarter of the way from full in. Not quite half the range. 

Do you have a standard outboard bearing bb? Spacer on each side?


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

Mine is a PF30 in a 73mm shell with the large spacer behind the drive arm. The bike is a 2012 Specialized Stumpy hardtail carbon.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Only one short ride on mine so far, but digging it. Paired with the clutch type X.9 rear mech, things are supah' quiet. All the high and low gearing I need, loads of clearance.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

lancelot said:


> Mine is a BB30 in a 73mm shell with the large spacer behind the drive arm. The bike is a 2012 Specialized Stumpy hardtail carbon.


Hmmm weird. I've got a bb95 with one spacer on the drive side.


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

The crank arms look fairly centered as well. If anything the drive side crank arm is a little further out. For the ring to work for me the guide looks like it needs to go about 10mm closer to the seat tube.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Maybe mrp can shed some light on the subject. I don't have any experience with pf30 bb's.


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

Well I finally got it all sorted out. The Sram cranks that I originally installed the ring on had a short spindle. The spindle was approx. 5mm shorter than a set of X0 cranks that I purchased the fix the issue. It is on now and absolutely awesome.


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

Here is a couple pics of the finished product.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

Please pardon the noob 1X question...
I have an X7 2X10 drivetrain I want to try the MRP ring on, but not sure if it's for me...can I simply install the ring, leave the adjusted derailluer on, and go for a ride? I figure if the granny ring is ok with current chain, the 32T should be all right enough with this length as well?


----------



## leinad_02 (Apr 16, 2011)

Won't work because X7 crankset doesn't have a removable spider. You won't even be able to get the ring on.


----------



## leinad_02 (Apr 16, 2011)

*All new 1x10 drivetrain!!!*

x9 type 2 short cage
truvative aka 1.1G crankset
36t bling ring
Mrp 1x guide
x9 shifters
Pg-1070
sram 1091 chain

came out to a little more than $500


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

leinad_02 said:


> Won't work because X7 crankset doesn't have a removable spider. You won't even be able to get the ring on.


?
I have this one:










Maybe not X7? My shifters and Der. are.
***I see that my crankset is S1400***


----------



## skwizz (Apr 11, 2012)

It will work fine; I've also got the S1400 crankset and just installed my bling ring.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

GhostRing said:


> ?
> I have this one:
> 
> 
> ...


yea SRAM has that model listed under their X7 line, just doesn't say it on the crank.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

GhostRing said:


> ?
> I have this one:
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, as said, they have two variants of the X.7 crank, the one with the removable spider (S1400) and the other without.

Running my Bling Ring trouble free on an S1400. Mounted right up, no issues.


----------



## leinad_02 (Apr 16, 2011)

I stand corrected.


----------



## warwagon (Mar 1, 2011)

Anyone know of a place that has a 32t or 34t in stock?


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

I bought mine directly from MRP a couple weeks ago. Full retail but it was in stock.


----------



## warwagon (Mar 1, 2011)

Their site said the 32's were out of stock. Found one from Brand cycle just a bit ago!


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Will a MRP 1x guide work with a 28T bling ring? The MRP site lists 32T as the smallest size for the 1x chain guide - can it be easily modified to work with a 28t ring?

Suggestions for other guides that will work with a 28T?

Thanks!


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

if it is seat tube mount it should work
if it is bb mount, it probably won't go low enough


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Dan GSR said:


> if it is seat tube mount it should work
> if it is bb mount, it probably won't go low enough


This is true ^

You could potentially Dremel out the slot on the BB mount 1x to go low enough.

The seat-tube mount MTB version 1x will work - just lower the clamp appropriately.


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

they have a micro guide that should fit a 28 to 30t.

Mountain Racing Products home of MRP, White Brothers, Kreitler, Tamer, and Power Grips | MICRO G2 SL


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

The MRP Micro G2 does from 32t-28t.


----------



## Jumpcaser (Apr 7, 2012)

subscribing as this will be my next project:

MRP 28t to a 11-36 xt cassette
Micro G2 SL for bash and retention
Truvative AKA 170mm cranks

FYI if anyone wants a sick deal on some good cranks ($99 bucks w/ bb) for this application then check out:
Truvativ Aka 2.1 GXP Am Crankset > Components > Drivetrain > Cranksets | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

At first I was thinking of going the Sram XO DH 165mm route, but after seeing this deal I can live with the 170mm arms and since they're the aluminum I wont be as worried when bashing them against rocks.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Jumpcaser said:


> MRP 28t to a 11-36 xt cassette
> Micro G2 SL for bash and retention
> Truvative AKA 170mm cranks
> .


My exact set-up!


----------



## Jumpcaser (Apr 7, 2012)

Good to hear in the trees! I'll be posting up pics when done or asking for help if I can't figure this out


----------



## deadkenny (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone know what the deal is with 34t Bling Rings? They're near impossible to find. Everywhere out of stock in the UK and distributor has an expected date of mid October, some just have it as a special order. Looking over the pond and all the US sites I've tried so far don't have it in stock either.

Is there an issue with this size, or is it likely to be discontinued for some reason?

Just trying to decide if I continue trying to get it or give up and go with some other solution to convert my annoyingly 120bcd X0 crank to something useful enough to give me a single ring at 34t.

I could wait and see until October, but will it turn out they still aren't coming?

Actually I can't wait until October anyway. Far too long.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

My distributor is out of stock on all but 28t ones. 

I just think their much more popular then mrp thought and they've sold out quickly. Hopefully mrp steps up production. 

I too need a 34t. I was able to snag a 32t from the last round but need one for another bike.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> My distributor is out of stock on all but 28t ones.
> 
> I just think their much more popular then mrp thought and they've sold out quickly. Hopefully mrp steps up production.
> 
> I too need a 34t. I was able to snag a 32t from the last round but need one for another bike.


I have an extra 30T from the first production run.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> My distributor is out of stock on all but 28t ones.
> 
> I just think their much more popular then mrp thought and they've sold out quickly. Hopefully mrp steps up production.
> 
> I too need a 34t. I was able to snag a 32t from the last round but need one for another bike.


We have 32t in stock here, direct. No 34t for awhile. We're down to just 32t and 28t at he moment. Cheers


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

NoahColorado said:


> We have 32t in stock here, direct. No 34t for awhile. We're down to just 32t and 28t at he moment. Cheers


What's considered a while?


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> What's considered a while?


"A while" would be an indefinite amount of time - ie they are not on a schedule. We've had some production set backs.

Cheers


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

NoahColorado said:


> We've had some production set backs.
> 
> Cheers


I've noticed. I'm digging the one I did get though.


----------



## Jumpcaser (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm somewhere in between "tinkerer" and "if it's not broke don't fix it" but I've been eyeing this mod to the bike and finally did it. No complaints with my reliable set-up before but there were 4 things that sealed it: 1. better bash clearance 2. the weight savings is nice 3. simplicity 4. the price is right (I have a friend lined up to buy my discards which will take care of the majority of the cost)

Props to MRP tech support who ironed out a little hickup with the install, and doing it quickly so I'm ready for my weekend ride. Thanks Noah!

While not really a wieght weenie, I thought it'd be interesting to see what the difference was and so here's the breakdown:

New-
Truvativ AKA 170mm crank arms: 548g
MRP 28t bling ring: 52g
bottombracket: 108g
Micro G2 SL: 168g
total: 876g

Old-
Saint cranks, rings and bash: 996g
bottom bracket: 95g
Blackspire stinger: 98g
Front derailleur: 134g
Front shifter and cable/housing: 173g
chain links removed (haha): 9g
total: 1505g

weight saved is 629g so almost a pound and a half


----------



## bhigdon101 (Apr 24, 2010)

i seen the new g3 has a slider and not a jockey wheel, or both.. not sure... but anyway can i get a slider for the g2.. my jockey wheel makes to much noise.. or do i have something set up wrong...

thank for any info...


----------



## Buddy408 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Bling ring or HBC*



in the trees said:


> Looking forward to trying these. Waiting to get one as soon as they are available. Already have my Micro guide on its way from MRP.


I have a Yeti SB-95 and I had to add a 2mm spacer on the MRP to miss the frame. Anyway the Bling ring was way to far in with my XO Cranks to fit the MRP micro so I had to run the HBC


----------



## firefox90 (Mar 20, 2009)

Anyone have a list of compatible crank arm weights? So far I found the AKA arms are 548g and X0 arms are 458g. 

Is there any difference between the X9, X7, S1400, AKA arms? They all look very similar.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

firefox90 said:


> Anyone have a list of compatible crank arm weights? So far I found the AKA arms are 548g and X0 arms are 458g.
> 
> Is there any difference between the X9, X7, S1400, AKA arms? They all look very similar.


I don't have specific weights, but can tell you the X9, s1400, and AKA are all the same arms. The AKA has a beefier spindle, more for downhill. The xo is the lightest and stiffest.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Excited about ordering one as soon as they out again. I've heard great things so far. Congratulations to MRP on this. Must feel good to have something out of stock so quickly. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

firefox90 said:


> Anyone have a list of compatible crank arm weights? So far I found the AKA arms are 548g and X0 arms are 458g.
> 
> Is there any difference between the X9, X7, S1400, AKA arms? They all look very similar.


I need to pull my x9 crank for some bb maintenance tonight and I can weigh it for you.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

My AKA arms and spindle weighed in at 527g for 170mm.


----------



## firefox90 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> I need to pull my x9 crank for some bb maintenance tonight and I can weigh it for you.


That would be great! I'd imagine they're close to in the tree's 527g AKAs. Thanks!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

firefox90 said:


> That would be great! I'd imagine they're close to in the tree's 527g AKAs. Thanks!


My x9's are 175mm. Weighed them completely bare, no spider bolts.

Hard to read in a picture but they're 540g


----------



## firefox90 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> My x9's are 175mm. Weighed them completely bare, no spider bolts.
> 
> Hard to read in a picture but they're 540g


Thanks!

I ordered the S1400 for $120 on Jenson and a 32t Bling Ring. I also ordered a Type 2 RD. I've got to see how the new system runs, but I'm having a hard time swallowing $150 (more than the crank itself!) for something like the MRP G2. If the Type 2 works as advertised, I'd like to run a simple (and hopefully cheap) ISCG bash and a top guide.

Are there any bash guides similar to the MRP G2 but more cost effective? I've been checking out MRP, e13, Blackspire, etc but they all seem damn expensive. I'm actually considering canceling my order, getting the AKA 3.3, and running a BBG sandwich on the stock spider. It'd be a shame though as the Bling Ring setup is so clean.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm running an x9 type2, those x9 cranks with bling ring and an e13 xc seat tube guide. Works flawless for cross country.


----------



## deadkenny (Jun 9, 2011)

I went for an e.13 TRS+ which is a lightweight one with no taco bash. A lot cheaper. Not quite up to full DH stuff, but should be fine for AM and a little DH. If you can fit a bash some other way then that's got you covered anyway, or just run without if you don't need one.

Previously had an MRP X-Guide for the 2x set up. Not happy with that one. Already broken and was causing additional issues to my chain dropping to granny problems I think. Not the first person I know who's been having MRP guide issues either. But going 1x anyway and wanted something with a top guide and reputable for being solid construction.


----------



## firefox90 (Mar 20, 2009)

I suppose I'll try without a lower bash on for now. My local trails don't need it but I've had one on my bike since I baptized it out in Moab. Now that I think about it, most if not all of the dings in it came from out there. I'm heading to Hong Kong and greater Asia though and it looks like some of that terrain may lend to one. I can always get a full guide and bash setup out there. We'll see how it runs with the Type 2 and a top guide like the ones you guys mentioned.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

firefox90 said:


> I suppose I'll try without a lower bash on for now. My local trails don't need it but I've had one on my bike since I baptized it out in Moab. Now that I think about it, most if not all of the dings in it came from out there. I'm heading to Hong Kong and greater Asia though and it looks like some of that terrain may lend to one. I can always get a full guide and bash setup out there. We'll see how it runs with the Type 2 and a top guide like the ones you guys mentioned.


http://www.sicklines.com/2012/08/31/2013-mrp-debuts-new-chainguides-g3-1x-amg-micr/
Looks like they've got some cool new guides coming out. That AMG might fit the bill for you. It's got me enticed!


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> » 2013 MRP Debuts New Chainguides - G3 , 1x, AMG, MICR - Sick Lines - mountain bike reviews, news, videos | Your comprehensive downhill and freeride mountain bike resource
> Looks like they've got some cool new guides coming out. That AMG might fit the bill for you. It's got me enticed!


Or you can run the Micro guide without the lower bash/pulley, and just add it back on as the terrain dictates. I've been running it this way with a 30T (and now 28T) Bling Ring and have not dropped a chain yet. And it's rocky and rooty (bouncy) in New England. Plus my drivetrain is dead silent.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jun 18, 2007)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> » 2013 MRP Debuts New Chainguides - G3 , 1x, AMG, MICR - Sick Lines - mountain bike reviews, news, videos | Your comprehensive downhill and freeride mountain bike resource
> Looks like they've got some cool new guides coming out. That AMG might fit the bill for you. It's got me enticed!


Thanks for posting this! The new AMG guide is exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## firefox90 (Mar 20, 2009)

That AMG looks fantastic! Thanks for the heads up! The G3 looks pretty clean as well if I end up deciding I want a lower guide. I'm sure even the AMG will still cost a pretty penny. I suppose it's worth the investment to protect my drivetrain. $60+ for the chainring would mean a lower bash setup (G2, G3, AMG) would almost pay for itself if I had to replace the chainring once. 

In the trees, that's a good idea as well. Are you running a clutch RD? It would be nice to drop the lower guide for simplicity and weight sake. 

Most of my goodies should be delivered in time for some riding next weekend. Hopefully I can build it up and give it a shakedown for a few weeks then decide from there what I need.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jun 18, 2007)

I am getting ready to order the parts to convert my 5spot to 1x10 setup. One question I have is can I use a short cage rear der with a 12x36 cassette?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Tim Mailloux said:


> I am getting ready to order the parts to convert my 5spot to 1x10 setup. One question I have is can I use a short cage rear der with a 12x36 cassette?


I'm using an x9 type 2 short cage with my 11-36t cassette.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

firefox90 said:


> In the trees, that's a good idea as well. Are you running a clutch RD? It would be nice to drop the lower guide for simplicity and weight sake.


No clutch RD yet. Just a SRAM X.9 short cage and Shimano XT 11-36 cassette.


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

my sram s1400 crankarms with 30t bling ring weighed 600g on the nose


----------



## deadkenny (Jun 9, 2011)

Tim Mailloux said:


> I am getting ready to order the parts to convert my 5spot to 1x10 setup. One question I have is can I use a short cage rear der with a 12x36 cassette?


Short cage is fine with a cassette that goes to 36t. I run an X9 short cage mech on my 1x10 hard tail with 12-36t cassette, 34t chainring. Tension is perfect.

One issue is maybe how big the front chainring is. Doubt there'd be much issue unless you're at stupid sizes (40t+).

One thing I'm not so sure about is with a full sus. Depends on the suspension design as to how the chain moves as the suspension moves and what effect that has with a short cage. I'm going 1x10 on the full sus too, and currently have a medium cage and will see how that works.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Tim Mailloux said:


> I am getting ready to order the parts to convert my 5spot to 1x10 setup. One question I have is can I use a short cage rear der with a 12x36 cassette?


Yep, it'll be fine. Doing just that on a Trance-X and a Reign-X. Short cage, 11-36 cassette, 30T rings. Even on the 6.7" travel RX, no issues at all.

Just make sure you leave the chain long enough to account for whatever chain growth the Spot has. Measure it out without any air in the shock and the travel compressed.

I added one link beyond the shortest possible, just to give a bit of extra in case of extreme bottom outs, and if blowing up a chain link or two and needing to pull a link out, still having enough chain with a quick link popped in to pedal out.


----------



## firefox90 (Mar 20, 2009)

Installed with S1400 on 73mm BB shell with no spacers as stated in manual. My chain line seems pretty far out. I get drag and noise in the top 2 or 3 rings. Not quite sure what I'm missing here.


----------



## bhigdon101 (Apr 24, 2010)

firefox90 said:


> Installed with S1400 on 73mm BB shell with no spacers as stated in manual. My chain line seems pretty far out. I get drag and noise in the top 2 or 3 rings. Not quite sure what I'm missing here.


same problem here, on a santa cruz nomad, but i dont think mine is that bad!! got a little nosie on the big ring 36 and little less on the next one down but runs good on the third one down and so on...been riding for about a month now seem fine.... so far.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

firefox90 said:


> Installed with S1400 on 73mm BB shell with no spacers as stated in manual. My chain line seems pretty far out. I get drag and noise in the top 2 or 3 rings. Not quite sure what I'm missing here.


What kind of frame is that? Whats the rear spacing?

You could put up to 2.5mm of spacers on the non-drive side and that would pull the chainline in the same amount.

Not sure what the deal is though - should be a 51mm chainline on 68 or 73mm shell, same as a standard middle ring.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

firefox90 said:


> Installed with S1400 on 73mm BB shell with no spacers as stated in manual. My chain line seems pretty far out. I get drag and noise in the top 2 or 3 rings. Not quite sure what I'm missing here.





bhigdon101 said:


> same problem here, on a santa cruz nomad, but i dont think mine is that bad!! got a little nosie on the big ring 36 and little less on the next one down but runs good on the third one down and so on...been riding for about a month now seem fine.... so far.





NoahColorado said:


> What kind of frame is that? Whats the rear spacing?
> 
> You could put up to 2.5mm of spacers on the non-drive side and that would pull the chainline in the same amount.
> 
> Not sure what the deal is though - should be a 51mm chainline on 68 or 73mm shell, same as a standard middle ring.


i had (have) the same issue with x-9 cranks on a 68mm shell. had to get creative with BB spacers on both sides in order to get the chainline correct and crank arms spaced evenly. first install with the 'correct' spacers resulted in the same way outboard chainline. based on my measurements and maths, the issue definitely points to SRAM cranks and BB and not the ring.


----------



## firefox90 (Mar 20, 2009)

NoahColorado said:


> What kind of frame is that? Whats the rear spacing?
> 
> You could put up to 2.5mm of spacers on the non-drive side and that would pull the chainline in the same amount.
> 
> Not sure what the deal is though - should be a 51mm chainline on 68 or 73mm shell, same as a standard middle ring.


Banshee Spitfire with 135mm rear spacing. I'll have to measure the chainline when I get a second. I previously ran a Truvativ ISIS 3x10 crank as 1x10 on the middle ring with a good chainline.

I was going to try the spacers but I don't think my crank came with any. I'll measure and pick up some spacers.

Also, read most of the thread and I don't think I found a definitive answer as to whether there are different spindle lengths floating around. Did we figure that out and I just missed it?


----------



## firefox90 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hmm... color me confused. I just measured and got a chainline of right around 51mm give or take 1mm. I get troublesome noise from the chainring in the 3 largest cassette rings. By the 4th, it's pretty much gone. Eyeballing it, the chainline looks to be straight right around the 2nd or 3rd smallest cassette rings. 

It sounds like I'm due for a spacer or two on the non-drive side.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a 32T Bling Ring on a Kona King Kahuna with a 73mm Threaded BB and no spacers. I am running a 1x10 set up with X0 GXP cranks and a XT 11-36 cassette. My chainline is 51mm on the cranks and in the 3rd or maybe 4th cog my chain is visually straight. When I am in the 9th or 10th it is pretty far off, but I have had no issues with performance or noise. I also run the SRAM 1091 chain. Maybe some of the noise issues are chain / cassette compatibility related???

Changing it up a little, are any of you seeing the spline teeth on your Bling Ring bending from the torque on the cranks? basically the same type of thing you might see happen when a single cog digs into an aluminum free hub body. I have one of the first blem Bling Rings and noticed the splines are actually bent and the whole ring has turned about 1 or maybe 2 mm off center. the three screws that hold it on the crank appear to have stopped it from being moved any further.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

'size said:


> i had (have) the same issue with x-9 cranks on a 68mm shell. had to get creative with BB spacers *on both sides* in order to get the chainline correct and crank arms spaced evenly. first install with the 'correct' spacers resulted in the same way outboard chainline. based on my measurements and maths, the issue definitely points to SRAM cranks and BB and not the ring.


FYI spacers on the drive-side of the BB shell don't do anything spacing-wise on SRAM GXP systems. It's only by adjusting the non-drive-side spacers that you can manipulate chainline b/c of the stepped spindle. If your chainline changes due to a spacer on the drive-side, you're not bottoming the spindle on the N-D-S BB bearing and you're contacting the D-S BB bearing with the D-S arm.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

firefox90 said:


> Banshee Spitfire with 135mm rear spacing. I'll have to measure the chainline when I get a second. I previously ran a Truvativ ISIS 3x10 crank as 1x10 on the middle ring with a good chainline.
> 
> I was going to try the spacers but I don't think my crank came with any. I'll measure and pick up some spacers.
> 
> Also, read most of the thread and I don't think I found a definitive answer as to whether there are different spindle lengths floating around. Did we figure that out and I just missed it?


The Bling ring and X9 (?) combo should give you the same chainline as your previous crank, unless you're previous ISIS BB had a really narrow spindle. It should setup just like any modern crank - within 1-2mm. It's the same spacing as most middle rings, again within 1-2mm.

I'm sorry, I'm a little baffled by this one.

There are different spindle lengths on some OE model BB30 SRAM cranks.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

NoahColorado said:


> FYI spacers on the drive-side of the BB shell don't do anything spacing-wise on SRAM GXP systems. It's only by adjusting the non-drive-side spacers that you can manipulate chainline b/c of the stepped spindle. If your chainline changes due to a spacer on the drive-side, you're not bottoming the spindle on the N-D-S BB bearing and you're contacting the D-S BB bearing with the D-S arm.


they sure do - they allow my BB mounted chainguide to match the chainline and be centered with the ring.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

goodoljake said:


> Changing it up a little, are any of you seeing the spline teeth on your Bling Ring bending from the torque on the cranks? basically the same type of thing you might see happen when a single cog digs into an aluminum free hub body. I have one of the first blem Bling Rings and noticed the splines are actually bent and the whole ring has turned about 1 or maybe 2 mm off center. the three screws that hold it on the crank appear to have stopped it from being moved any further.


I had mine off the other day to clean my bb and noticed a similar thing (with only about 2 months of riding on it). The teeth also seem to be wearing quickly. I'm guessing its made of poor quality aluminum because I've never seen such wear on my oem SRAM rings or aftermarket ones.

I noticed the podium rings are listed as 7075 grade alloy. What are the bling rings? They're not listed and seem much softer.


----------



## firefox90 (Mar 20, 2009)

I threw a 2mm spacer on the non-drive side and I'm still getting the grinding noise. I suppose I'll live with it and see if everything begins to mesh and quiet down with some riding. It seems to run a bit smoother with the spacers in there but I'm concerned that the 73mm BB + spacers may result in insufficient spline contact on the NDS crank arm and potentially premature bearing wear. Any thoughts?

Also, I'm running 10 speed for the first time. Rear adjustments seem a whole lot more finnicky and the cassette and chain seem to be noisier. Am I crazy?


----------



## sheranian (Aug 1, 2012)

I am gathering parts for my Honzo build and I have the 28t bling ring and an xt 11-36 cassette with AKA cranks and GXP BB. Does anyone have an opinion on the new Saint rear M820? I have never built a bike and just want to make sure that would be a good choice? Thanks!


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

sheranian said:


> I am gathering parts for my Honzo build and I have the 28t bling ring and an xt 11-36 cassette with AKA cranks and GXP BB. Does anyone have an opinion on the new Saint rear M820? I have never built a bike and just want to make sure that would be a good choice? Thanks!


I'm going 1x10 on my RIP soon with similar parts. I'm going to use a 30 tooth Bling Ring with carbon SRAM arms/King BB...

The problem with the Saint rear mech is that Shimano's guidelines say it'll only get a 34 tooth large cog. Their specs are often very conservative though. It may reach the 36 tooth depending on the dimensions of your frame's derailleur hanger. I decided to go with a short cage Zee instead.


----------



## sheranian (Aug 1, 2012)

Nater....how do you like the ZEE so far? I wont be using it on a DH bike so maybe the ZEE would be fine for the rear. Also, do you know if the new Saint shifter would work ok with the ZEE rear? THanks!


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

sheranian said:


> Nater....how do you like the ZEE so far?


Don't actually have it yet...due to arrive tomorrow.

AFAIK, the Zee should work great with a Saint shifter...as long as you match 10speed with 10 speed. I'm going to pair mine with an XTR shifter.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Noah,

Are there any plans to make a bb30 specific bling ring? I like mine a lot, but it's annoying how far inboard it is, I can't run my chainguide correctly. Also need to drop down 2 teeth..


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

They can't even produce them consistently in a regular fit let alone making another offset...


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> They can't even produce them consistently in a regular fit let alone making another offset...


We should have everything back in stock in about a week or so.

As of right now there are no plans for additional models/offsets.


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)

goodoljake said:


> I have a 32T Bling Ring on a Kona King Kahuna with a 73mm Threaded BB and no spacers. I am running a 1x10 set up with X0 GXP cranks and a XT 11-36 cassette. My chainline is 51mm on the cranks and in the 3rd or maybe 4th cog my chain is visually straight. When I am in the 9th or 10th it is pretty far off, but I have had no issues with performance or noise. I also run the SRAM 1091 chain. Maybe some of the noise issues are chain / cassette compatibility related???
> 
> Changing it up a little, are any of you seeing the spline teeth on your Bling Ring bending from the torque on the cranks? basically the same type of thing you might see happen when a single cog digs into an aluminum free hub body. I have one of the first blem Bling Rings and noticed the splines are actually bent and the whole ring has turned about 1 or maybe 2 mm off center. the three screws that hold it on the crank appear to have stopped it from being moved any further.


I really want one of these bling rings but hearing that they are bending at spline interface with crank and that the teeth are wearing prematurely is not reassuring at all. Noah can you confirm whether these issues has been corrected with new batch of rings?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Any plans to make XX1 compatible Bling Rings?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

captain spaulding said:


> Noah,
> 
> Are there any plans to make a bb30 specific bling ring? I like mine a lot, but it's annoying how far inboard it is, I can't run my chainguide correctly. Also need to drop down 2 teeth..


whats your chainline measure with BB30? what bike?


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

FLMike said:


> whats your chainline measure with BB30? what bike?


Don't know TBH, it's a '12 stumpy evo.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

*Bending Splines*



funnyjr said:


> I really want one of these bling rings but hearing that they are bending at spline interface with crank and that the teeth are wearing prematurely is not reassuring at all. Noah can you confirm whether these issues has been corrected with new batch of rings?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


i actually spoke to a MRP tech who said this was normal. the photos i sent him were with the cranks on the bike so they were not as straight on as we would have liked. anyway, he said they did not make the splines as full as the SRAM spider splines to allow for small tolerances within the MFG process. To clarify, this has not affected my riding or the performance of the item, just something i noticed and wanted to show them in case it could lead to a more catastrophic failure.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

goodoljake said:


> i actually spoke to a MRP tech who said this was normal. the photos i sent him were with the cranks on the bike so they were not as straight on as we would have liked. anyway, he said they did not make the splines as full as the SRAM spider splines to allow for small tolerances within the MFG process. To clarify, this has not affected my riding or the performance of the item, just something i noticed and wanted to show them in case it could lead to a more catastrophic failure.


Huh? Mine was a tight fit when it was new and now the crank splines have worn into the mrp ring to where its starting to rotate further then it once was. It didn't come loose. It's worn loose.


----------



## firefox90 (Mar 20, 2009)

I've managed to tool around town and get one ride it. The noise from the top 3 rings does not occur when actually riding which is good. Everything ran pretty well. 

I'm trying to decide between a G3 and an AMG. Has anyone run their clutch RD with and without a lower guide? What were your thoughts?


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Huh? Mine was a tight fit when it was new and now the crank splines have worn into the mrp ring to where its starting to rotate further then it once was. It didn't come loose. It's worn loose.


Exactly. Thats not good. MRP saying that they deliberately made it a little less "full" to allow greater tolerances does not make any sense. Force of rotational torque needs to have a tight fit with equal material strength between spline interface.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

firefox90 said:


> I'm trying to decide between a G3 and an AMG. Has anyone run their clutch RD with and without a lower guide? What were your thoughts?


AMG + Shadow+ or SRAM Type 2 = awesome

It's my favorite setup for trail riding - never have any issues.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

funnyjr said:


> Exactly. Thats not good. MRP saying that they deliberately made it a little less "full" to allow greater tolerances does not make any sense. Force of rotational torque needs to have a tight fit with equal material strength between spline interface.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm not aware of any other users reporting problems like this. I've been using Bling rings pretty consistently for over a year and have not had any issues.

Perhaps the three T25 bolts were not sufficiently tight or came loose?

Every Bling Ring I've fit required tightening down on those three bolts to full seat - indicating a pretty tight tolerance.

Contact me if you are having issues.

Cheers


----------



## Posher (Oct 13, 2011)

I see the bling rings are back in stock on the main MRP site, I normally order from Quality Bike Products will we see bling rings shipped out to other suppliers soon?


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

32T-36T out of stock again, that did not take long! I hope some 32Ts made it to suppliers who I have ordered from. Congrats to MRP for a great and successful product, now please let us have it! :thumbsup:


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

StiHacka said:


> 32T-36T out of stock again, that did not take long! I hope some 32Ts made it to suppliers who I have ordered from. Congrats to MRP for a great and successful product, now please let us have it! :thumbsup:


Most of the rings went to distributors, so although _we_ are sold out, they should be available. :thumbsup:


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

NoahColorado said:


> Most of the rings went to distributors, so although _we_ are sold out, they should be available. :thumbsup:


Thank you Noah. Got mine from Pro Bike Supply yesterday and installed it today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rock500 (Sep 18, 2012)

Maybe a silly question but best to check before i buy some XO cranks, i assume the bling ring will work fine on a 2 x XO setup, as i guess its just the spider that is different on the cranks between a 1x 2x 3x ring setup. And i just remove the 2 rings and spider and fit the bling ring.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

That is what I did with an X7 2x crankset.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Rock500 said:


> Maybe a silly question but best to check before i buy some XO cranks, i assume the bling ring will work fine on a 2 x XO setup, as i guess its just the spider that is different on the cranks between a 1x 2x 3x ring setup. And i just remove the 2 rings and spider and fit the bling ring.


Yup. I'm running one on a pair of XO cranks that had a 28/42 2x10 spider/ring set on it. Works great.


----------



## SSurblys (Dec 31, 2009)

Can I use Mrp bling ring with sram xx1 crankset for even greater weight savings ? Are they compatible with sram xx1 chainset ?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

SSurblys said:


> Can I use Mrp bling ring with sram xx1 crankset for even greater weight savings ? Are they compatible with sram xx1 chainset ?


That would defeat the purpose of the xx1 cranks though....but yes you could.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Just got my 30T in today for mounting onto my X0 2x crankset. Looking forward to trying it, and hope 30 T is going to be enough for the downhills.

-Tom


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's where the BR shines IMO - a better chain guide clearance than a ring on a spider and bolts. I had to play with the GXP non-drive-side cup spacers to get it where I wanted it but it is in the sweet spot now. Weight savings were negligible in my case (713g SRAM X7 + GXP + BR vs. 743g SLX w/ 32T ring only with hollowtech 2 BB).









The bike is a little dusty from an early morning ride in an ocean of tree leaves.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

That's exactly why I got a bling ring. I couldn't get my e13 xcx guides low enough because they'd hit the spider arms before.


----------



## firefox90 (Mar 20, 2009)

Any word on AMG and G3 guide availability? I'm going on an Asheville trip for Thanksgiving and would love to have my guide + bash by then.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

firefox90 said:


> Any word on AMG and G3 guide availability? I'm going on an Asheville trip for Thanksgiving and would love to have my guide + bash by then.


Unfortunately, by Thanksgiving is doubtful. My guess would be the first week on December at this point.

Sorry


----------



## firefox90 (Mar 20, 2009)

Alrighty. Thanks for the fast response, Noah!


----------



## ktm520 (Apr 21, 2004)

A buddy has a bling ring on a x9 BB30 crank (cannondale Flash) and the chainline measures 45mm. That's dead center on the cassette, but he can't fit anything bigger than a 36t without it getting into the stay. What is the chain line on a gxp crank? I was hesitant to buy one for my bb30 before I did the research on the differences between bb30 and gxp, but since I don't plan on running bigger than a 36t looks like it should work no problem. Am I missing something?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I just received my third bling ring from qbp (34t if it matters) and it has a different finish then the other two. My first two were a matte grey and very smooth, this latest one is more of a shiny ball burnished look to it and I can see machining marks in it. Just curious....quicker way to machine them? Looks cooler IMO and should keep cleaner better. I pretty much gave up on cleaning grease/chain lube from my matte finish ones.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

well, add me to the list of having bought a bling ring that wont fit on my BB30 bike. Best chain chainline I could hope for is about 47mm, and with a 34t its contacting the chainstay. I had a 51mm middle ring chainline before trying the bling ring...


----------



## chtorres2 (May 29, 2010)

I converted my X0 cranks to a single chain ring BUT I was wondering what benefits would the Bling Ring give me other than dropping a extra grams of the spider removal and being able to use a 30T or lower? This is what I dont get. When the 2X10 came out 1 of the selling points was the the gear ratio between the 11-36 cassette and the big chainring allowed for you to stay in the biggest chainring the mayority of the time. The big chain ring is were you get the best chainline to the cassette offering the least chain tension (sideways crosschain stress). If I convert the 2X10 to a 1X10 maintaining the big chainring I would still have "the perfect chainline" but if I remove the spider and install a directmount chainring (blingring) wouldnt this alter the chain line? Am I missing something? Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

The gear is offset for a 51mm chain line (at least with the Gxp cranks). 

The benefit for me was being able to lower my upper chain guide since the spider arms were in the way using a 32T. 

Plus it looks cooler and is lighter.


----------



## jos3ph4ever (Apr 23, 2012)

Totally in out of stock status for 32T bling ring on the internet,anyone know which website got stock for 32T bling ring?


----------



## Buddy408 (Sep 17, 2009)

Well for starters alot of ppl go to a spiderless ring so they can run an MRP bash buard/guide. Now MRP came out with one that will work with the 2/10 its called an XCG but it dosn't have a guide on it to replace the front derailleur. The spiders small ring tabs get in the way of the MRP mount like the G2-SL. Also yes it allows you to run smaller rings up front (1-10) and with that G2 it makes it slap and derail proof. I went to a 29 on the front and love the 1-10, it gives me plenty of options. I ride it XC/AM/DH and it is sweet


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey guys! I need some help!

I was running X0 Single ring crankset (DH version), single RF ring 32t and a MRP lopes chainguide (bottom bracket mount).

Everything was flawless. Saw this thread, nabbed a 32t Bling Ring and now things are no longer kosher.

I've attached a picture of my problem. The issue is, the chain rubs bad on the top guide. So bad, I might as well be pedaling with my brakes locked. When I ran my previous setup with spider, the chain sat dead in the center of the top guide. Now with bling ring, the chain is mashed up to the outer side of the top guide.

What the heck am I doing wrong? I simply removed the spider and replace with the Bling Ring. Any ideas? This sucks.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

SoWal_MTBer said:


> Hey guys! I need some help!


What BB? If GXP, you need an extra shim on the non drive side. It needs to be as thick as the distance by which you want your chain moved inboard. (~1mm-ish?)


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

StiHacka said:


> What BB? If GXP, you need an extra shim on the non drive side. It needs to be as thick as the distance by which you want your chain moved inboard. (~1mm-ish?)


Yes, it is a TeamGXP Ceramic bottom bracket. Can you explain why this should work though? I just through on two shims on the non-drive side and all it did was place that crank arm further out.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

SoWal_MTBer said:


> Yes, it is a TeamGXP Ceramic bottom bracket. Can you explain why this should work though? I just through on two shims on the non-drive side and all it did was place that crank arm further out.


The GXP is designed that way, the spindle is pressed against the non drive side cup while the drive side should be freely floating, the NDS spacers modify the chain line. If you add a spacer to the non drive side, the spindle with chainrings should move inboard as a result. My experience is with a 68mm BB shell though, I am not sure if/how well the MRP guide and bling ring works with a 73mm shell as you may "run out of spindle" with too many spacers. You could remove all spacers from the drive side temporarily (including the MRP guide) and see if adding a spacer to the NDS moves the crank or not. There should be space between the DS crank and cup otherwise the crank may grind into the cup, they are not designed for direct contact.


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

StiHacka said:


> The GXP is designed that way, the spindle is pressed against the non drive side cup while the drive side should be freely floating, the NDS spacers modify the chain line. If you add a spacer to the non drive side, the spindle with chainrings should move inboard as a result. My experience is with a 68mm BB shell though, I am not sure if/how well the MRP guide and bling ring works with a 73mm shell as you may "run out of spindle" with too many spacers. You could remove all spacers from the drive side temporarily (including the MRP guide) and see if adding a spacer to the NDS moves the crank or not. There should be space between the DS crank and cup otherwise the crank may grind into the cup, they are not designed for direct contact.


Ok, so I'm pretty certain I found the issue based off of what you're saying. If you take a look at the pictures below, I have removed all of the chainline shims and just installed the crank. The drive arm/spindle does not fully seat against the bottom bracket no matter what I do. It appears the material closest to the bling ring/spider is stepped up. To prevent accidental over-tightening and contact with BB? I'm not sure. I can't find anyone having this problem. This prevents me from being able to have the ring closer to the BB and thus using the guide.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

SoWal_MTBer said:


> Ok, so I'm pretty certain I found the issue based off of what you're saying. If you take a look at the pictures below, I have removed all of the chainline shims and just installed the crank. The drive arm/spindle does not fully seat against the bottom bracket no matter what I do.


Although this may sound weird, that is how it should work. The GXP system has a contact between the crank and the BB cup on the non drive side only, unlike the Shimano/FSA/Race Face cranks and BBs. The spindle floats freely on the drive side bearing, there should be no contact between the crank and the BB there. From your left picture it looks like you have a little space between the crank and the cup so you should be able to add a very thin shim (1mm or so) on the non drive side to get the crank closer to the cup.


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

StiHacka said:


> Although this may sound weird, that is how it should work. The GXP system has a contact between the crank and the BB cup on the non drive side only, unlike the Shimano/FSA/Race Face cranks and BBs. The spindle floats freely on the drive side bearing, there should be no contact between the crank and the BB there. From your left picture it looks like you have a little space between the crank and the cup so you should be able to add a very thin shim (1mm or so) on the non drive side to get the crank closer to the cup.


Yea, it's not moving over in the slightest. I just tried with 1, 2 and 3 chainline shims. The ring just sits way too far over. I really can't believe more people haven't had this problem. I'm starting to wonder if it has to do with the fact that my X0 Cranks were built for 1x. I didn't start with a 2x or 3x crankset.

Thanks for the explanation and trying to help. I guess I could try and call MRP directly on Monday and give them all my specs and see what they come up with. As I said before, running the guide with the spider works flawlessly. I'm stumped!


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

SoWal_MTBer said:


> What the heck am I doing wrong? I simply removed the spider and replace with the Bling Ring. Any ideas? This sucks


Do you have any spacers on your BB? On a 73mm shell there shouldn't be any (just the guide backplate).

AFAIK the chainline on SRAM X0 DH cranks is 51mm, the chainline with a Blign Ring is 51mm. Our BB mount guides are set at 50mm - that 1mm difference should not be detrimental to performance, and your setup looks further outboard than 51mm.

Are you sure you tightened down the non-driveside crank sufficiently? You should feel a hard stop when it is fully tight - you are not preloading the BB as in a Shimano "floating" setup - the distance is fixed.

You could probably add a 1mm BB spacer on the non-driveside which would pull over (inboard) the chainline 1mm - but that shouldn't be necessary.

Cheers


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Bling Rings work only with GXP cranks.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

SoWal_MTBer said:


> Yea, it's not moving over in the slightest. I just tried with 1, 2 and 3 chainline shims. The ring just sits way too far over. I really can't believe more people haven't had this problem. I'm starting to wonder if it has to do with the fact that my X0 Cranks were built for 1x. I didn't start with a 2x or 3x crankset.


read the thread - others have had similar issues. i had the same problem with my x.9 cranks and gxp bb on my giant trance x. had to get all kinds of creative with bb spacers to get the chainline correct and crank arms equidistant from both chainstays.

if your chainline is correct (centered with the cassette) and both crankarm/chainstay spacings are cool, add a 1-1.5mm spacer between the DS bb shell and chainguide mount. this will push the DS bb cup and chainguide closer to the ring to center with the guide.


----------



## MObiker (Feb 14, 2004)

*won't work on my SRAM 2200 crank*

Here is my inquiry to MRP and the reply. I appreciate their quick response but disappointed it won't work on my bike. I'll go 1 x 10 anyway, just the more traditional route.

I have a Spec carbon camber with SRAM 2200 2 x 10 and a SRAM PF30 bottom 
bracket. I would like to go to the 32 tooth Bling Ring with an MRP 1.x BB chain 
guide.

Will this set-up work with my bike?

thanks for your help.

Here is the reply.

" No this would not work as the Bling ring is not compatible with BB30 or PF30. 
You would need a single ring spider for your cranks from Sram and your frame 
would need a S3 mount 1X guide."


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

MObiker said:


> Here is my inquiry to MRP and the reply. I appreciate their quick response but disappointed it won't work on my bike. I'll go 1 x 10 anyway, just the more traditional route.
> 
> I have a Spec carbon camber with SRAM 2200 2 x 10 and a SRAM PF30 bottom
> bracket. I would like to go to the 32 tooth Bling Ring with an MRP 1.x BB chain
> ...


I was able to get the BR to work on my BB30 cannondale with X0 but it took me using more spacers than what came with the cranks (Universal Cycles -- Sram BB30/PF30 to 68mm Shell Spacers), and im still not happy with the chainline, but it worked flawlessly during my last XC race.


----------



## MObiker (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. Just like most things, where there is a will there is a way !!


----------



## Rock500 (Sep 18, 2012)

So am i thinking correct that a bling ring with a XO crank and a sram pushfit BB92 will not work ?. As the frame i am looking to get comes with this BB.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Rock500 said:


> So am i thinking correct that a bling ring with a XO crank and a sram pushfit BB92 will not work ?. As the frame i am looking to get comes with this BB.


I ran my bling ring with a set of x9 cranks on my trek which uses a press fit bb92. Worked great actually.

The issues only seem to be with bb30


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Rock500 said:


> So am i thinking correct that a bling ring with a XO crank and a sram pushfit BB92 will not work ?. As the frame i am looking to get comes with this BB.


Only cranks with 30mm spindles (BB30 and PF30) are incompatible - yours are fine.


----------



## Rock500 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thats great thanks for the confirmation :thumbsup:


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Hmm... I am running a 28T bling ring on my BB30 bike without issue. Running a 1x10 setup and it works great. 

Frame is an Orbea Alma, FWIW.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

AOK said:


> Hmm... I am running a 28T bling ring on my BB30 bike without issue. Running a 1x10 setup and it works great.
> 
> Frame is an Orbea Alma, FWIW.


Whats the bottom bracket shell width on that bike? 73mm?

I think most of the problems come for those of us with 68mm BB30 setups...


----------



## MObiker (Feb 14, 2004)

Finally decided on going with 32 tooth raceface SS chainring up front and an MRP S3 E mount chain guide on my Spec camber. I'll post a picture when parts get in and installed.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

MObiker said:


> Finally decided on going with 32 tooth raceface SS chainring up front and an MRP S3 E mount chain guide on my Spec camber. I'll post a picture when parts get in and installed.


Wrong thread?


----------



## MObiker (Feb 14, 2004)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Wrong thread?


No, I have a SRAM 2200 crank with 30mm BB and I was told it won't work with the Bling Ring. People should know that so they don't order the wrong parts.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

MObiker said:


> No, I have a SRAM 2200 crank with 30mm BB and I was told it won't work with the Bling Ring. People should know that so they don't order the wrong parts.


It states that its Gxp only right on MRP's website lol.

Plus you didn't give any info about that in your initial post I quoted.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> It states that its Gxp only right on MRP's website lol.
> 
> Plus you didn't give any info about that in your initial post I quoted.


It does now, but didn't in the beginning.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

goodoljake said:


> It does now, but didn't in the beginning.


The info was also posted in post 328 above :thumbsup:


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

NoahColorado said:


> Only cranks with 30mm spindles (BB30 and PF30) are incompatible ....


Sometimes. My take-off C-dale S2210 BB30 crank has been working fine with a first generation Blingring for 6 months or so. Thinking of changing ring size soon.

Have they changed in fittment since the first batch of "blems" ???


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

Noclutch said:


> Sometimes. My take-off C-dale S2210 BB30 crank has been working fine with a first generation Blingring for 6 months or so. Thinking of changing ring size soon.
> 
> Have they changed in fittment since the first batch of "blems" ???


Nothing has changed, I have one of the first batches after the "blems". The picture you posted is the solution. Its that spacer on the drive side. If you purchase a bb30 x0 crank no spacer that big is included. I had to buy more spacers than what is normally included to get the right spacing on my 68mm bb30 c'dale.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Mike- that 10mm spacer (pictured on page 5- pulled redundant pic post) is what came with my 2210, which fit my 73mm BB fine. So you probably added 2.5 mm spacer to both sides then to get your chain-line right, right?
I'm still baffled as to why I couldn't get an AKA BB30 to work with the Bling, but not running that crank anyways...the s2210 is much "blingier" LOL


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

Noclutch said:


> Mike- that 10mm spacer (pictured on page 5- pulled redundant pic post) is what came with my 2210, which fit my 73mm BB fine. So you probably added 2.5 mm spacer to both sides then to get your chain-line right, right?
> I'm still baffled as to why I couldn't get an AKA BB30 to work with the Bling, but not running that crank anyways...the s2210 is much "blingier" LOL


My x0 came with two 2.5 mm spacers, two black washers that were probably less than 1 mm, along with a the larger spacer, and the tension adjust .. I cant remember which combination I used exactly right now, but after using every spacer supplied with the X0, and adjusting the tension all the way out, it still wasnt enough, and had to buy two more 2.5mm spacers. That 10mm spacer on yours looks wider than the one that came with my x0.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

*spindle length matters*



FLMike said:


> My x0 came with two 2.5 mm spacers, two black washers that were probably less than 1 mm, along with a the larger spacer, and the tension adjust .. I cant remember which combination I used exactly right now, but after using every spacer supplied with the X0, and adjusting the tension all the way out, it still wasnt enough, and had to buy two more 2.5mm spacers. That 10mm spacer on yours looks wider than the one that came with my x0.


hate to complicate things, and but iI have two different BB30 S2200 cranks and one has a longer spindle that the other. The large spacer is also wider. I would guess in the 5mm range.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

goodoljake said:


> hate to complicate things, and but iI have two different BB30 S2200 cranks and one has a longer spindle that the other. The large spacer is also wider. I would guess in the 5mm range.


...and my AKA 3x9 was 5mm shorter than my s2210 2x10...


----------



## firefox90 (Mar 20, 2009)

Any news on the new chainguides? I'm heading off to China soon with my bike and would like to get one before I leave.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

So the bling ring is not compatible with any bb30 cranksets without using funky spacers? I thought truvativ made an aka that was bb30, says so on their website.


----------



## Adroit Rider (Oct 26, 2004)

big JC said:


> So the bling ring is not compatible with any bb30 cranksets without using funky spacers? I thought truvativ made an aka that was bb30, says so on their website.


It is pretty common to use bb spacers or spindle length when running a single ring to achieve optimal chain line.

For BSA I run spacers on the non drive side to move the chain ring inboard for a dished wheel. For square taper I have longer spindles to move the chainring outward for a non dished wheel.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Adroit Rider said:


> It is pretty common to use bb spacers or spindle length when running a single ring to achieve optimal chain line.
> 
> For BSA I run spacers on the non drive side to move the chain ring inboard for a dished wheel. For square taper I have longer spindles to move the chainring outward for a non dished wheel.


Yep, been running single chainring for years & run spacers now and before. Was inquiring because I just got a stumpy evo which is fp30 (new to me) and am not sure what direction to go in. Either the sram xx1 crankset which is bb30 or use adapters, spacers etc. If truvativ/aka made a bb30 crankset that would simplify things for me greatly if I chose to run bling ring, not to mention save me about $150.


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

Happy to have found this thread. Looks like the Bling Rings should start shipping this week and as such I was wondering if anyone else is running this for a single speed setup?

I got a hold of a new old stock Trek 69er Single Speed frame and will be using a set of XO cranks from my previous Superfly build. From what I have read so far, it looks like running a 32t Bling Ring up front will yield good results. Thoughts or recommendations anyone?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

heyitsmebob said:


> Happy to have found this thread. Looks like the Bling Rings should start shipping this week and as such I was wondering if anyone else is running this for a single speed setup?
> 
> I got a hold of a new old stock Trek 69er Single Speed frame and will be using a set of XO cranks from my previous Superfly build. From what I have read so far, it looks like running a 32t Bling Ring up front will yield good results. Thoughts or recommendations anyone?


Can't see why it wouldn't work well.

Slap it on the crank/on the bike, and run your chainline/rear cog based off that. Should be way easier since you aren't having to worry about a good chainline for shifting, or lining things up right for a guide, or suspension bits.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

big JC said:


> So the bling ring is not compatible with any bb30 cranksets without using funky spacers? I thought truvativ made an aka that was bb30, says so on their website.


The Bling Ring is not compatible with aftermarket BB30 cranks. It works with all GXP (stepped 24mm spindle) SRAM cranks with the splined, interchangeable spider interface. According to some user reports, it also works with some OEM BB30 cranks - but we haven't figured out exactly which ones, how, or why...


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

*Size Matters*



NoahColorado said:


> The Bling Ring is not compatible with aftermarket BB30 cranks. It works with all GXP (stepped 24mm spindle) SRAM cranks with the splined, interchangeable spider interface. According to some user reports, it also works with some OEM BB30 cranks - but we haven't figured out exactly which ones, how, or why...


Noah, Please investigate what you see here. I am sure this is why people are having different results with the BB30 format. What I cannot tell anyone is why there are two different ones. Neither of these is a Downhill, but they are both OEM cranksets. When you mention 'aftermarket' I am not sure what you mean. Anyway, I have not seen a X0 or X9 branded crankset with the longer spindle / wider spacer format as of yet. They have always been the shorter/narrower version.


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> I'm running an x9 type2, those x9 cranks with bling ring and an e13 xc seat tube guide. Works flawless for cross country.


Which bottom bracket ... PF30, BB30, GXP?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Gxp


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

works components getting in on the game. integrated bash and ring only coming in feb.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

That looks awesome but I'm not sure this is the place to post that.....


----------



## Adroit Rider (Oct 26, 2004)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> That looks awesome but I'm not sure this is the place to post that.....


If it works with BB30 it sure is the place to post that.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

'size said:


> works components getting in on the game. integrated bash and ring only coming in feb.


Yessssss! I like the Bling Ring on the one bike, but what keeps me from swapping to those setups on the other bikes is wanting to run a full bash, not a taco guide.

OTOH, I like the other setups (XTR crank/30t ring) but am not happy about the lack of bash rings to fit, and them not playing nicely with most guide bits out there. Had to do a lot of oddball stuff to get happy with the setups.

May not swap at all, but having more options is good.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

north shore billet in on the action :


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

The MRP is great. But also nice to have some options as well. Liking the black NSB.


----------



## Adroit Rider (Oct 26, 2004)

What's the hold up with BB30 rings?


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

'size said:


> north shore billet in on the action :


I am interested in NSB's plans for an aftermarket XX1 spider as well. 
http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/01/23...gs-for-sram-cranks-universal-spiders-for-xx1/


----------



## Adroit Rider (Oct 26, 2004)

How heavy are NSB rings? I feel they are gravity oriented in their branding efforts. 

What is the weight of 2x10 104bcd bb30 spider vs 80/120 Sram spider?


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

Adroit Rider said:


> How heavy are NSB rings? I feel they are gravity oriented in their branding efforts.
> 
> What is the weight of 2x10 104bcd bb30 spider vs 80/120 Sram spider?


the NSB rings are available on their website with all weights and specs.


----------



## bioport (Aug 23, 2007)

I've had an old Stylo carbon crankset kicking around for awhile, and just recently realized that it has a removable spider.

Works great with the MRP ring, but damn does that works ring look sweet.


----------



## Ben_Im (Mar 3, 2012)

That Works Components ring looks incredible.


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

Just installed. Should look great on my 69er SS build.


----------



## Verbeers (Oct 14, 2007)

Did you guys use any kind of loctite when reinstalling the spider screws? Also do the screws need to be torqued to a certain amount?


----------



## Ben_Im (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone know the ETA on the works components ring? I assume shipping from the UK will also cost an arm and a leg


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

Ben_Im said:


> Anyone know the ETA on the works components ring? I assume shipping from the UK will also cost an arm and a leg


still Feb as mentioned. they are also working on an upper guide to mate with the combo ring/bash due to be ready when the rings are. shipping to the west coast USA was £8.00 (~$12.50) when i ordered a headset from them.


----------



## Ben_Im (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome, thanks 'size


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Got my 32t from Jenson Saturday and installed them on a new set of bb30 x9 cranks. Gonna test it out Wednesday night!


----------



## Adroit Rider (Oct 26, 2004)

CYCLEJCE said:


> Got my 32t from Jenson Saturday and installed them on a new set of bb30 x9 cranks. Gonna test it out Wednesday night!


What chain line were you able to achieve? What spacers did you use?


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Got my 32t from Jenson Saturday and installed them on a new set of bb30 x9 cranks. Gonna test it out Wednesday night!


----------



## xterrafreak (Jan 14, 2010)

HELP!! I've got an 2011 Epic Elite with the sram s2200 2x10 crankset and GXP BB (which is a 73mm width?) After switching to the MRP bling ring 36t for a 1x10 setup it seems like the chain line is off and drops the chain while in the big ring on the cassette (36t) while in the maintenance stand. I put the original 39t ring and spider back on the crank and reinstalled and it worked without incident. 

Why am I having this problem? I thought the chain line of the bling ring was supposed to match the original setup? What can I do to rectify the problem? I added a 2mm spacer to the NDS of the BB and the chain line appears to get better but it still drops off.

My apologies if this subject has already been covered in this thread, I couldn't find an answer. I'm kind of a noob when it comes to bike MX. Thanks!


----------



## Adroit Rider (Oct 26, 2004)

xterrafreak said:


> Why am I having this problem? I thought the chain line of the bling ring was supposed to match the original setup? What can I do to rectify the problem? I added a 2mm spacer to the NDS of the BB and the chain line appears to get better but it still drops off.
> 
> My apologies if this subject has already been covered in this thread, I couldn't find an answer. I'm kind of a noob when it comes to bike MX. Thanks!


Do you have a chain guide? One is needed to prevent the chain from falling off.

Have you removed any links from the chain?

How old is your chain?

What type of dérailleur? Type 2 or Shadow Plus may help.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

It I had to mix and match spacers from 2 different crank and bottom bracket sets b I had to mix and match spacers from 2 different crank and bottom bracket sets before I got it right. to keep the chain on while making adjustme to keep the chain on while making adjustments in the stand.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi xterrafreak,

Are you using a chainguide with your setup or solely relying on the ring to hold the chain on?

Used with SRAM GXP cranks the Bling Ring should yield a 51mm chain-line if the BB spacers are setup correctly - that'd be one spacer on the NDS of a 68mm shell and no spacers on a 73mm shell (DS spacers do not affect chain-line/spacing on GXP systems).

The chain-line is different that that of your 39t ring in a 2x configuration. The chain-lines for 2x10 setups are essentially in-between the rings of a triple setup, our Bling Ring gives a chain-line effectively equal to the middle ring of a triple setup.

Hope that helps. Feel free to contact us: info -at - mrpbike.com


----------



## xterrafreak (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks For the response Noah. I have a 1x, S3 mount on order but didn't expect the chain to come off while rotating the cranks in the stand without a chain guide. 

Maybe it's a chain issue? The chain rides up on the teeth of the bling ring in exactly the same spot every time, right where the made in the USA etching is. Could the ring be out of round or flawed? I'm planning to buy a new chain but the one I have has about 300 miles on it. Thanks again for the help


----------



## xterrafreak (Jan 14, 2010)

Adroit Rider said:


> Do you have a chain guide? One is needed to prevent the chain from falling off.
> 
> Have you removed any links from the chain?
> 
> ...


The derailleur is an SRAM XX, with a new XX cassette. The chain has about 300 miles on it and I have removed two links to get the correct chain length. Like I said before the chain rides up on the teeth of the bling ring at the same spot on every rotation. Could the ring be flawed?


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Thats odd. I can't think of why this would be the case. I think the best thing to do is send a pic to customer service (I'll give them a heads up). We'll of course warranty the ring if anything is suspicious, but I can't fathom what would be the cause of this. I assume you can't see any imperfections with the naked eye?

Customer service is info -at- mrpbike.com. Mention my name in the subject line (Noah).

Sorry for your trouble.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

A twisted or stiff link in your chain can cause the issue you are describing. After all your chain is the only used part of your current drive train.


----------



## xterrafreak (Jan 14, 2010)

CYCLEJCE said:


> A twisted or stiff link in your chain can cause the issue you are describing. After all your chain is the only used part of your current drive train.


I'm going to replace the chain JIC but I think we can pretty much rule it out due to the fact that it happens every crank rotation at the exact same location on the chain ring everytime. The chain doesn't make a complete rotation for every crank rotation. I'll post up some picks when i can.

I've also made sure that the chain ring is seated onto the crank arm evenly.

Thanks for the input and ideas. Noah, I'll send some pics your way as well, probably tomorrow.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Does it happen when spinning the cranks backwards?


----------



## xterrafreak (Jan 14, 2010)

CYCLEJCE said:


> Does it happen when spinning the cranks backwards?


No, I don't think it does. I'm at work currently so I can't go check but I'm pretty sure it doesn't.


----------



## michael_RR (Jan 9, 2012)

hi, with sram s1400 bb30 can i use it for 1x10? do i need any spacers? thanks


----------



## trr122 (Aug 29, 2011)

I think I have an X0 crank with the long spindle, can you tell me how long the photographed version is?


----------



## trr122 (Aug 29, 2011)

goodoljake said:


> Noah, Please investigate what you see here. I am sure this is why people are having different results with the BB30 format. What I cannot tell anyone is why there are two different ones. Neither of these is a Downhill, but they are both OEM cranksets. When you mention 'aftermarket' I am not sure what you mean. Anyway, I have not seen a X0 or X9 branded crankset with the longer spindle / wider spacer format as of yet. They have always been the shorter/narrower version.


I think I have an X0 crank with the long spindle, can you tell me how long the photographed version is?


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

trr122 said:


> I think I have an X0 crank with the long spindle, can you tell me how long the photographed version is?


I'm sorry, but I don't have it anymore. Going off of memory the spacer on a regular X0 crank is about 5mm and the wider one was about 105mm. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## trojan08 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm sure somewhere in the previous 388 posts it's been covered, but is the Bling Ring compatible with a 9-speed chain? if so, anyone have insight into how it's working (11-34T cassette)? I'm coming off a 3x9 on my Turner 5.Spot, and I'd prefer to roll (eventually) a 1x10 drivetrain with a 30 or 32T BR. Lately I've been really forcing myself to roll in my middle ring. Been working pretty well. So I think this is the next logical progression for me. I figure swapping out the crankset first is a sneaky way to get a peek at the 1x world. Appreciate any thoughts/opinions. Thx


----------



## ferros (Nov 8, 2010)

I run a 28T bling ring with a 9 speed xt cassette. No issues.


----------



## trojan08 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks! Running a guide? Clutch-type RD?


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah, 9 spd. is all good.


----------



## tkjohnson21 (Jun 1, 2010)

I am also wondering if a bling ring can be used on a x9 BB30 crankset? MRP says no but then i see pictures in this thread of a couple people who have them on the S2200 BB30 crank. So just wonderin if I can use one or not.


----------



## Adroit Rider (Oct 26, 2004)

tkjohnson21 said:


> I am also wondering if a bling ring can be used on a x9 BB30 crankset? MRP says no but then i see pictures in this thread of a couple people who have them on the S2200 BB30 crank. So just wonderin if I can use one or not.


Yes you can but you need to find a way to adjust the chain line outward.


----------



## dipper44 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah, I'm in the same boat as tkjohnson21. I have a 2013 stumpy expert 29 with a BB30 S2200 that I recently switched to a 1x10 running a North Shore Billet spider. The spider was supposed to move it to 50mm chain line, but I had to use a bunch of spacers for the MRP 1x to work. The chainring is so far out it shifts like garbage and will not stay on the 36t. I'm considering using some spacers to push the whole cassette out too, but am not sure if that will work. I've also seen the bling ring on BB30 cranks and wondering what the deal is.


----------



## tkjohnson21 (Jun 1, 2010)

From what people have told me it will work you just have to use a BB spacer or two.


dipper44 said:


> Yeah, I'm in the same boat as tkjohnson21. I have a 2013 stumpy expert 29 with a BB30 S2200 that I recently switched to a 1x10 running a North Shore Billet spider. The spider was supposed to move it to 50mm chain line, but I had to use a bunch of spacers for the MRP 1x to work. The chainring is so far out it shifts like garbage and will not stay on the 36t. I'm considering using some spacers to push the whole cassette out too, but am not sure if that will work. I've also seen the bling ring on BB30 cranks and wondering what the deal is.


----------



## dipper44 (Feb 24, 2013)

Alrighty, I'll give that a go!


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

dipper44 said:


> Yeah, I'm in the same boat as tkjohnson21. I have a 2013 stumpy expert 29 with a BB30 S2200 that I recently switched to a 1x10 running a North Shore Billet spider. The spider was supposed to move it to 50mm chain line, but I had to use a bunch of spacers for the MRP 1x to work. The chainring is so far out it shifts like garbage and will not stay on the 36t. I'm considering using some spacers to push the whole cassette out too, but am not sure if that will work. I've also seen the bling ring on BB30 cranks and wondering what the deal is.


Sounds like you have the wider spindle found on more recent S2200 cranks. The spacer you have is probably 10mm as opposed to the typical 5mm and you would actually be better suited to use the bling ring.

Don't hold me to that though as I haven't personally validated that.


----------



## tkjohnson21 (Jun 1, 2010)

Good deal post up the results, it will be awhile before i get to try it out.


dipper44 said:


> Alrighty, I'll give that a go!


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jun 18, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can buy an XO crankset without the spider and rings, just the arms and BB?

Want to go 1x but need a new crank. Don't want to pay for the spider and rings if I am just going to throw them in the parts bin. And have to buy a bling ring to boot.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Tim Mailloux said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy an XO crankset without the spider and rings, just the arms and BB?
> 
> Want to go 1x but need a new crank. Don't want to pay for the spider and rings if I am just going to throw them in the parts bin. And have to buy a bling ring to boot.


Haven't seen anyplace selling the X0 or any of the others that it'll work with arms-only.

If you find a source, post it up!

edit: not X.0, but I just grabbed a slightly used X.7 for $55 shipped off another forum. Sure, not as light, but swapping the spider two ring setup to the Bling Ring does shave over 100gms based on the one I already have, and put it about on par with the XTR single ring combo I'm running now.


----------



## ds33gt (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a like new 2012 bb30 xo crankset that I would sell you, you would just need your Bb, which are $30 on eBay. Shoot me a pm if your interested. 

I bought the setup but going to go to an xx1 crankset...


----------



## dipper44 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah, after looking at those pictures I think I have the long spindle too. However, considering that the NSB 1x10 spider should put my chainline at 50mm (which it doesn't), I can only imagine that the bling ring would also put my chainline way out there. I don't really want to drop 60 bucks to find out... I've been emailing North Shore Billet and have sent them some pics of what I have going on in hopes that they can help me out.


----------



## bikewcm (Mar 9, 2009)

I was reading tons of this post and figured out there is a need for a BB30 specific chainring. Although its seems a little complex as there are different lengths of spindals on BB30. Although i have also run into gxp spindles that very in lenght 1mm. So my qustion is what chainline are people getting with the short axle bb30 cranks? The reason i ask is because i run a CNC machine shop and are quite confident that i can produce these without a lot of issues that other manufacturers seem to be having. Some of you really know your stuff, can you please give me some info on how far these things are off on bb-30's


----------



## shortrider (Apr 21, 2008)

I am curious to see if there is anything new for the SRAM X0 BB30? My new bike has the BB30 and I would like the 1x10 option with the spiderless ring. I think it is 73 mm (Cannondale F29)


----------



## Adroit Rider (Oct 26, 2004)

shortrider said:


> I am curious to see if there is anything new for the SRAM X0 BB30? My new bike has the BB30 and I would like the 1x10 option with the spiderless ring. I think it is 73 mm (Cannondale F29)


Get the NSB spider and Wolf ring.


----------



## WolfTooth (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey All,
We are so excited about these DM chainrings+bash guards I just had to share the pictures: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.160986490733488.1073741829.155112457987558&type=1

BB30 rings will be made with the same integrated bash guard but it won't be for a while yet.


----------



## coursemyhorse (Nov 30, 2011)

So by the looks of it we now have direct mount chainrings from:

MRP
Wolftooth
Absolute Black
SRAM (using their XX1 ring)
NSB
Works Components

I notice that Absolute Black seem to claim that their one has been designed specifically for the best chain retention possible with its tooth design. Do you think the above rings are all much of a muchness, or is there a reason to go with one over another based purely on keeping the chain on? Do you think the chain retention is more about the new age type2/Shadow+ clutch technology in rear derailleurs than the chain rings themselves?


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

I have the wolfstooth 32 direct mount and I have a med cage x9 rear derailure. I hit every root or rock I could find and shifted as bad as I could. Worked exactly like it should. 

Great product and the chain line is awesome. I can feel the difference pedaling my bike.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

that wolf tooth ring looks sicks. anyone know if you can run it on a burly single speed or 8-speed chain for a SS application?


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I got a bling ring before these other companies started spamming the hell of out the message boards. I'll probably stick with MRP in the future, their customer service is reliable and the company has never made me feel that way we sometimes feel against companies. 

Did I mention I hate spam?
(seriously, posting an add in every thread about spiderless is getting old-you know who you are.)

Anyways, I got a 36t on my X0 cranks. I use a G3 mini. Cassette is 12-36t

Four months in and the chain hasn't dropped. Rock gardens, roots, its rough.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

goodoljake said:


> that wolf tooth ring looks sicks. anyone know if you can run it on a burly single speed or 8-speed chain for a SS application?


It works perfect for an 8 speed chain. I've used my 34T Wolftooth ring with my bike on the SS setup, 10 speed, and now XX1.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

ehigh said:


> i got a bling ring before these other companies started spamming the hell of out the message boards. I'll probably stick with mrp in the future, their customer service is reliable and the company has never made me feel that way we sometimes feel against companies.
> 
> Did i mention i hate spam?
> (seriously, posting an add in every thread about spiderless is getting old-you know who you are.)
> ...


werd


----------



## bmxmitch (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone knows if the Bling Ring is capable of running a X10 chain?
Because I run a 10 gear X7 with a Bling Ring and it seems like the chain is too small for the Ring. It doesnt run very smooth for me... :/

Any tips what would help me would be great.


----------



## literally (Apr 14, 2013)

bmxmitch said:


> Anyone knows if the Bling Ring is capable of running a X10 chain?
> Because I run a 10 gear X7 with a Bling Ring and it seems like the chain is too small for the Ring. It doesnt run very smooth for me... :/
> 
> Any tips what would help me would be great.


I run an x10-sl with my mrp ring without any issues.


----------



## bmxmitch (Jun 6, 2013)

it seems like the KMC chain is to small for it. You'll see it on every second tooth. At least thats what I see as an issue...
The picture was taken after a little drive around the block. I haven't tested it out for any longer though.

I really couldn't think of any other reason for it. The chainguide is mounted perfect IMO.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi bmxmitch,

The ring will wear-in a little bit and get quieter. Compared to a ring designed for shifting application, our teeth are a bit bigger. The uneven wear, every other tooth, is normal - that is simply the differing widths of the male and female chain links. I've used just about every brand of chain and haven't run into compatibility issues.

You might try taking the lower guide assembly off the chain guide just to isolate what you're experiencing to the ring.

Let me know if I can be of any further help info-at-mrpbike.com, we stand behind our products. Cheers


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Available in black now?!


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

in the trees said:


> Available in black now?!


Funny you mention that. I specifically requested and asked them in November last year before anyone else came out with theirs and was promptly told no black or any other colors would be available, only Gray. I guess the competitive landscape has now changed.


----------



## bmxmitch (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks Noah

That sounds quite good. 
I'll test it as soon as the rain stops. Hope it runs smoother then.


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

Just installed a 30T MRP Bling Ring and had my first ride yesterday. I am very pleased and impressed with the results so far. I can definitely feel a stronger power transfer in my stroke. The reduced rotational weight is noticeable as well. I'll update as to how it performs in terms of chain drops, as I am currently running it with only an inner guide (n-gear) and no bash guard with a Sram X0 type 1 long cage derailleur. 

+ Replacing the 26/39T spider & rings yielded a 138 gram weight reduction (note, I only rode with the 26/39T setup for a couple weeks). 
+ Stronger power transfer.
+ Less rotational weight to overcome in my pedal stroke.
+ 1/2 gear inc/dec over my 32T setup. Rode for years with a 1 x 10 32T setup. Debated on getting a 34T so I could essentially go up in gear ratio, but it made way more sense to get a 30T and just ride in the next higher gear on my cassette since I rarely use/need gears 9 & 10. This gives me a little extra climbing gear ratio as well for some of the downhill singletrack trails that I "like" to climb. My bailout gearing (30 x 36) will be easier too I guess. 
+ Increased BB clearance over my old 32T setup with bash guard. 
- Remains to be seen how this setup will hold up for me long-term without a bash guard, but I'm curious to find out.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

You noticed stronger power transfer, huh. Really. Really?


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

trhoppe said:


> You noticed stronger power transfer, huh. Really. Really?


Yep, I did. 2 less points of connection from the old spider setup and nearly 1/3 lb less rotational weight. Obviously I didn't have a 30T setup before so I can't make a 1:1 comparison, but if you are in tune with your body it's very noticeable when you are spinning significantly less weight in your cranks. 2 separate Strava KOMs on the ride so it wasn't all in my head.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

trhoppe said:


> You noticed stronger power transfer, huh. Really. Really?


It definitely feels better

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sheranian (Aug 1, 2012)

Can someone tell me if I need the micro mrp guide with a 28t bling ring and a new saint rear derailuer or do I get the amg guide from mrp? Thanks


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

sheranian said:


> Can someone tell me if I need the micro mrp guide with a 28t bling ring and a new saint rear derailuer or do I get the amg guide from mrp? Thanks


Depends on your terrain and riding style. I'd personally go with a full guide with a ring that small - as you're not benefitting from much chain wrap. But, if you're on a short travel bike, or not riding extremely rough terrain the AMg should be perfectly suitable.


----------



## Dadefatsax (Nov 16, 2010)

Just a general FYI seems there are lots of issues with Direct Mount Rings and BB30 (5mm less of space for the chain line). North Shore Billet is now the first to market with a BB30 specific Direct Mount Chain Ring. I've been wanting to go 1x for a year now on my SRAM X9 BB30 crankset. I've researched to no end with MRP/Wolf/Absolute Black and the 18 pages of this thread. I will be ordering one asap in conjunction with a SRAM X9 type 2 derailleur. This is a huge savings vs going full 1x11 like I almost considered or even just a new crankset for that matter. Below is a link and email information from NSB:

1×10 Direct Mount Chainrings « North Shore Billet

"Yes, our 1x10 rings work with X9 cranks - they work with almost any SRAM crankset that have a removable spider.

The BB30 rings are essentially flat, whereas the GXP rings are stepped in towards the BB shell (6mm)"


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Without having to read through this whole thread...

I have an FSA afterburner BB30 crank. Is there an adapter you can slip on the crank spindle to install these direct-mount rings?


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Thatshowiroll said:


> Without having to read through this whole thread...
> 
> I have an FSA afterburner BB30 crank. Is there an adapter you can slip on the crank spindle to install these direct-mount rings?


No. Bling Rings are for SRAM cranks only.


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

My 30T MRP Bling Ring continues to perform really well. Considering getting a 32T to swap in later this season, as I had a really good offseason (strength-wise) and I'm already ahead of where I thought I would be in terms of gearing so far this season. Also considering a guide, as I have had slightly more outside chain drops than I would have liked (type 1 X0 rear mech). It doesn't happen often at all, but I would like it to be closer to zero.


----------



## jselwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

steelhmr said:


> Also considering a guide, as I have had slightly more outside chain drops than I would have liked (type 1 X0 rear mech). It doesn't happen often at all, but I would like it to be closer to zero.


AMg is great. No contact with the chain, protection for the ring, it doesn't add anything noticeable weight-wise, and it'll fix the chain drops for sure! 1x is also an option for something even more simple and no bash protection.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

NoahColorado said:


> No. Bling Rings are for SRAM cranks only.


PS and note not all SRAM cranks. Only the ones with removable spider. 
https://www.peterverdone.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/IMG_5389.jpg


----------

